# whats ur little one weigh right now?



## BrEeZeY

how big is ur LO?:baby:

Aiden is 30+lbs  at 9.5 months


----------



## AyaChan

Summer is 11lbs 7oz at 10 weeks 6 days :D


----------



## shelx

LO is 21lbs and 7 months 2day :)


----------



## ~RedLily~

Ella was 8lbs 14oz at 2 weeks 5 days.


----------



## BunnyFace

Ellie is 10lbs 7oz at 11 weeks :)


----------



## casann

Not fully sure as we weighed him on the old fashioned public scales that ypu put 20 p in at a shopping centre lol but it said he's around 20bls at 6 months. My little chubstar hehe x


----------



## Becky

Jacob weighs 22lb7 at 21 months x


----------



## Natasha2605

Eh Summer must be pushing at least 12 lbs 5oz at 8 weeks :) xx


----------



## amygwen

Kenny weighs 11 lb 2 oz @ 7 weeks! ha :D


----------



## leoniebabey

Last time he was weighed was at 8 weeks and he weighed 13 lbs 2 !
My little chubby


----------



## supriseBump_x

11 lbs 13 at almost 12 weeks :D


----------



## rockys-mumma

My lil chunk was 17lb 6oz at 4 months! 

Fatty! :haha:

Actually... i dont think hes fat at all, just long and solidly built! 

But i do call him my lil fatboy :cloud9:


----------



## Lauraxamy

At 10 weeks Laila was 13lbs :D Not sure now what she is, that was 3 weeks ago x


----------



## trashit

Nearly 3 weeks ago he was 18 pounds 6. I reckon at least 19 pounds now. I cant carry him anywhere, he hurts :dohh:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Mason was 8lb 6.5oz born
and at 5 months he was 22lb (prob be more now weighing on wednesday :D)
feel hes big for his age but hes on scale so its all that matters :D


----------



## kimbobaloobob

russell is about 22lb i think, but hes suddenly filled out ( and made me clear out his 6-9 clothes :( ) so i think hes had a spurt


----------



## Becyboo__x

kimbobaloobob said:


> russell is about 22lb i think, but hes suddenly filled out ( and made me clear out his 6-9 clothes :( ) so i think hes had a spurt

I had to do the exact same when i found out mason was 22lb :( had so many clothes aswell had to go out and buy loads 9-12 and hes only nearly 6 months! lol


----------



## sarah0108

Harriet is 14 months almost and about 23-24lb

Maxie was 11lb4 at 5 weeks :haha: But since is stopped expressing his weight gain has speeded up immensly! Hes still so little and skinny though :rofl: bless him! Although, hes getting a chubby face ;) x


----------



## leoniebabey

My little fatty is a STONE :shock:
i thought i'd get on the scales with him and the scaled said 1 stone heavier than my weight!
He'll be 10 weeks on wednesday


----------



## Abigailly

Niamh was 8 months yesterday and is 18lbs2 :)


----------



## Jas029

A week or two before 5 months he was almost 16lbs. He looks so much bigger!!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Luke is 13lbs9 at almost 12 weeks x


----------



## Cazamatazaaa

Evie is between 23-24lb at 27 months :)


----------



## clogsy90

11lb 4.5oz at 12 weeks find out on wed what she is now


----------



## jenny_wren

emily's 23lbs exactly at 16 months :thumbup:​


----------



## Ezza

Alex was weighed at 10weeks&4days and was 15lb 10oz :) xxx


----------



## lucy_x

Amari was 8, 11 at birth and shes now 8lb 15 at a month old (well nearly a month!)


----------



## danniemum2be

maisie is 17 1b 4 at 6 months :-D x x


----------



## Becky

Well got Jacob weighed yesterday and he has finally put on weight he is now 23lbs yayyyyyyyyyyyyy x


----------



## Ezza

Jas029 said:


> A week or two before 5 months he was almost 16lbs. He looks so much bigger!!

Awww cute, alex is 11weeks and weights 15lb 12oz (today) xxx


----------



## smithy1992Jay

Erm at birth kayla was 6lb 9oz and now kayla is 5months old and weighs 13lb 10oz x my little chubba bubba


----------



## Emma91

Isabella is 6 months and weighs 18Ib 4oz. She would have been alot bigger if she hadnt got poorly :(


----------



## Neferet

Ike weighs 21lb14oz at 9 months.


----------



## neady

ava is 5month and 14lb bang on =)
she was 6b 5oz when born.
weight bang on for her birth weight n age!
everyone says sge tiny but i dont think she is =) x


----------



## JoJo16

alice was 16lb 5oz just before 6 months im gettin her weighed next week :)


----------



## 08marchbean

16lb 11 as of thursday. :)


----------



## lily123

Esmee weighs 12lbs exactly, and she's 11 weeks tomorrow :cloud9:
x


----------



## purple_kiwi

around 18 lbs at 6 months. she was 17 about a month and half ago lol


----------



## annawrigley

20lb14 at almost 5 months x


----------



## rwhite

Lachlan is around 17lb 5oz at exactly 19 weeks :D Chub bub


----------



## leoniebabey

16lbs at 12 weeks! MyBig Lad


----------



## KiansMummy

4.13lb at 3 days old xx


----------



## Jem_x3

7lb 8oz at 13 days :]


----------



## JoJo16

Alice was 17.3 at 7 months  x x x


----------



## Ezza

16lb 11.5oz at 14weeks :) x


----------



## Jemma_x

17lb 13 at 14 months


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

10lb 3.5oz at 2 months


----------



## Luke's_mummy

15lb 12 oz at 15 weeks


----------



## wishuwerehere

21lb at 7 months...


----------



## ~RedLily~

10lbs 5oz at 6 weeks.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Lyrik is 11.2 at 7 weeks!
I have a chubby baby!!


----------



## halas

noah is 9.2 pound at 2 weeks and gabrielle is 21.8 pound at 17 months


----------



## leopard print

27lbs at 3 years old! x


----------



## Neferet

Ike weighs 22lb 8oz at 9 and a half months. =]


----------



## leopard print

i think i have a little little man :lol: x


----------



## sarah0108

Callie max is more :haha: he was 12lb2 @ 7 weeks and Harriet 23lb3, nearly 15months x


----------



## sarah0108

mummy2b17 said:


> 15lb 12 oz at 15 weeks

Harriet was 14.5lb at 15 weeks :haha: i cant wait to see how big max is then :rofl: the big chunker x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

quintin is 18lbs 10oz at almost 7 months


----------



## 39RyansMommie

Ryan is 6 months and 3 weeks, and weighs 17 pounds and is 28 inches long!


----------



## Natasha2605

Summer is 12 weeks and weighs 14lbs 4 xx


----------



## bbyno1

Aliyah is 3weeks and is 7lb 4:)x


----------



## stephx

6 lb 14 oz at 11 days old :cloud9:

xx


----------



## sarah0108

13lb2 :lol:


----------



## JoJo16

alice was 17lb 13oz at 7 and a half months x


----------



## sarah0108

aww sophie harriet was like 18lb5 then :lol:!! x


----------



## JoJo16

awww i thought she would be more but shes started goin really slowly now. at 5 n half month she was 16lb 5 i think and now at nearly 8 month O) its not alot is it. shes droppin off her line but i cant force her to eat can i lol. max is getin big  xx


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Lyrik is 11lb .15oz today and 60 centimeter long
She is going to be tall the doctor said:)
Lets hope cause I am only 5'5


----------



## rockys-mumma

Alfie is 17lb 15oz at 25 weeks (almost 6 months) 

I thought he would be more to be honest, but since we have started weaning properly he has dropped 2 bottles a day so this must be slowing down the weight gain but hes still a little chunk by the looks of it lol!!


----------



## Sarah10

Midwife weighed Jayden today, he's 9lb 4oz and 2 weeks old :)


----------



## meganracheal

Emily had her 4 month needles and check up yesterday
she is 15 lb 10 oz. :)
she is 28 inches long too. so she fits into her 9 month pants length wise but not in the waist lol


----------



## aob1013

5lbs 9 1/2oz at 3 weeks old :)


----------



## Youngling

I had Jack weighed today at 3 weeks 2 days and he is now 9lb 6 and a half oz
xx


----------



## leoniebabey

17lbs 8 at 15 weeks
:| i nearly died !


----------



## JoJo16

leoniebabey said:


> 17lbs 8 at 15 weeks
> :| i nearly died !

Oh my! That's nearly same as Alice and she's twice his ago lol. He's so cute tho x


----------



## Callie-xoxox

meganracheal said:


> Emily had her 4 month needles and check up yesterday
> she is 15 lb 10 oz. :)
> she is 28 inches long too. so she fits into her 9 month pants length wise but not in the waist lol

Lyrik is 2 months old and 24 Inches long and already does not fit her
0-3 month clothes cause she is too long.
All her pants fall down cause the waist it to big for her leg length


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Amelia was 10lb 10 at 7 weeks and 58.5 cm long! Getting her weighed on Thursday reckon she'll be about 11lb 7oz ish.


----------



## bbyno1

Aliayh is 8lb 9 at 5 weeks x


----------



## JoJo16

x__Hannah__x said:


> Amelia was 10lb 10 at 7 weeks and 58.5 cm long! Getting her weighed on Thursday reckon she'll be about 11lb 7oz ish.

alice was 53cm at 6 weeks lol short ass x


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Aww, Amelia's going to be really tall I know it, atm she's on the 91st percentile for length and head circumference and the 50th for weight lol.


----------



## JoJo16

awww :) how tall are you? im only 5ft 2 so not surprising shes little lol. alice was on 15th centile for height when she was a baby but shes up to 50 now. when she was on 15th for height her HC was 91st :O shes grown into it now lmao xx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

I'm about 5ft 7ish so fairly tall lol. Lmao I think she'll change between centiles before she's alices age lol
x


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: max was 59cm @ 5w+6! x


----------



## x__Hannah__x

sarah0108 said:


> :rofl: max was 59cm @ 5w+6! x

lmao, he's gonna be a big boy! :D


----------



## kirste1

my little girl was born being 6'12. now shes 6 weeks and ten and a half pound. :o X


----------



## Jemma_x

sarah0108 said:


> :rofl: max was 59cm @ 5w+6! x

Connors only 70cm now :lol: hes so short but i think hes going to have a massive growth spurt soon.


----------



## rockys-mumma

My lil man is 72cm! I got him measured today at almost 6 months! Thats the 98th percentile lol! He was born at 54 cm! I didnt think he was that big lol


----------



## sarah0108

:haha: yes max is extremely long!!

Harriets 76cm haha x


----------



## Tanara

Taye is 38lbs at 30 months, but he is also just shy of 3ft.


----------



## sarah0108

max is huge!!!!!!

14lb2oz!!


----------



## flutterbywing

sarah0108 said:


> max is huge!!!!!!
> 
> 14lb2oz!!


Nope Jak was huge, Max i just big.

My babies are weird, at 12 weeks Jak was 15lb14, Summer was 10lb8 and Noah 11lb11, so in the first 12 weeks Jak gained 7lb5, Summer gained 3lb and Noah has gained 2lb13oz


----------



## JoJo16

sarah0108 said:


> max is huge!!!!!!
> 
> 14lb2oz!!

alice was 14lb.5oz at 17 weeks lol! how does he look so teeny still!!! xx


----------



## KiansMummy

Kians 6.4 and 4 week old tomorrow x


----------



## annawrigley

mammoth baby coming through!
noah was 22lb13oz yesterday at 6 months! xx


----------



## flutterbywing

Summer is only 23lb

R


annawrigley said:


> mammoth baby coming through!
> noah was 22lb13oz yesterday at 6 months! xx


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava got weighed yesterday and was 7lb 2oz's :D


----------



## sarah0108

JoJo16 said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> max is huge!!!!!!
> 
> 14lb2oz!!
> 
> alice was 14lb.5oz at 17 weeks lol! how does he look so teeny still!!! xxClick to expand...

I dont know :haha: i think its just his proportions he is extremely long! about 63/64 cm! and his limbs are all long and gangly rather than fat :rofl:

but yeah harriet was 14lb8 at 16 weeks!



flutterbywing said:


> Summer is only 23lb
> 
> R
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> mammoth baby coming through!
> noah was 22lb13oz yesterday at 6 months! xxClick to expand...

ditto Harriets 23lb :thumbup: x


----------



## sarah0108

ps anna :lol: max will soon be over taking noah ! :rofl: x


----------



## annawrigley

i'd like to see him try! :grr: its on!


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl:!

hes 14lb2 already :lol: 12 weeks old ;) hes getting there anna. Hes getting there...


----------



## annawrigley

15lbs at 10 weeks :rofl: x


----------



## MissCherry15

Lilly-Mae current weighs 2stone !! about 28lbs i think


----------



## Hotbump

At birth jr was 5.13 and i told the dr that i wasnt producing enough milk but he would listen and said no formula you must bf. At 5 days old he weighed 5.9 then at his 2 week check up 5.1 and he said well just wake him up more often but dont give him formula. Need less to say i didnt listen and at 3weeks old he weighed 6.9 stupid doctor doest know im giving him formula.lol. Oh and nain is 18months old and weighs only 19.4 dont know why if he eats loads...the dr doesnt seem to know either. I guess i just have a lil man. :)


----------



## samface182

aiden was 7lbs 8oz at birth. and is now 9lbs.

he put on 1lb in a week!


----------



## sarah0108

annawrigley said:


> 15lbs at 10 weeks :rofl: x

Dammit:dohh:
*Come on max, gain 3lb this week :lol:


----------



## sweetmummy

my lo was 6lb 4 oz when he was born 3 weeks early. Now hes 7 weeks and weighd 9lb 11oz at his 6 week check =]


----------



## JoJo16

1lb in a week that is so cute lmao! X


----------



## ~RedLily~

11lbs 14oz at 10 weeks. 4lbs 2oz heavier than at birth :)


----------



## Youngling

2 weeks ago jack weighed 9lb 6 and a half. I got him weighed today and he is now 10lb 9 and a half
xx


----------



## sarah0108

ditto kirsty max was 4lb2 heavier than birth at 10 weeks too :) x


----------



## rainbows_x

She was 7lb 2oz's last Thursday & today is 7lb 12oz's :D


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

awwww, at birth annie weighed 7lbs 6oz, now she weighs 9lbs 7oz :) but lengthwise she must have nearly doubled.. she's so long.. 
not sure why, i'm a complete shortass!!
xx


----------



## Ablaski17

Hayleys 8 1/2 months old and she's 19.5 little chunker ! But she is real long


----------



## amygwen

Kenny was 7 lb 10 oz when he was born, he's 3 months now and is a whopping 14 lb 8 oz! chubchub!


----------



## JoJo16

alice is nealry 8 and a half months and now weighs 18lb2oz:) she wasnt very well last week so only put on 5oz in 3 weeks xx


----------



## Natasha2605

Got Summer weighed today. Weighs 15 lbs 7 oz at 16 weeks :) xx


----------



## bbyno1

Aliyah is 7 weeks and weighs 9lb 13 x


----------



## sarah0108

amygwen said:


> Kenny was 7 lb 10 oz when he was born, he's 3 months now and is a whopping 14 lb 8 oz! chubchub!

Max is the same hun! 3 months and 14.2 :haha: x


----------



## macresca

Last week Charli weighed 16lbs 3oz, at four months old! Little piggy. Was 8lbs 12oz at birth


----------



## lizardbreath

Jaymee Got weighed today and she is 21.9 pounds She has only gained 2 oz in 2 months. !!!! but my doctor isnt concerned so Im not going to worry about it to much


----------



## sarah0108

they gain really slowly as they get to toddlers :hugs:

harriets gain 1lb5oz in 6 months x


----------



## leoniebabey

17lbs 11 @ 17 weeks !


----------



## sarah0108

14lb9oz @ 14 weeks :)

& 23lb15oz @ 16 months x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

12lb 5 @ 12 weeks


----------



## WinterKage

6lbs 12oz at 9 days old x


----------



## lizardbreath

sarah0108 said:


> they gain really slowly as they get to toddlers :hugs:
> 
> harriets gain 1lb5oz in 6 months x

Doctor says its because shes a Mover she burns off everything she eats. Because she eats Constantly


----------



## KiansMummy

7lb15oz at 6wks and 2 days x


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

9.8 kg (I believe that works out as 21lb 6oz (someone correct me if it's wrong, I'm awful with conversions!) At 13 months and 3 weeks :)

xoxox


----------



## xSophieBx

Lily is 12lb6oz at 11 weeks :D xx


----------



## Jemma_x

Connor is 18lb 1oz ay 15 months


----------



## faolan5109

Lane is 17lbs and is almost 5 months! He is WAY to big:haha:


----------



## tasha41

24lbs 12oz or something like that just shy of 25lbs at a bit over 18 months


----------



## Ezza

faolan5109 said:


> Lane is 17lbs and is almost 5 months! He is WAY to big:haha:

Alex is 20lb 6oz at almost 5months :) lol BIIIIG haha x


----------



## Trying4ababy

My niece is 6 months and 19 pounds


----------



## annawrigley

Around 25lbs at 6 months :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

Anna!! Noahs gotta stop growing so max can catch up! :rofl: 
(what was noah at 14 weeks?! max was 14lb9)


----------



## shelx

Danyls 9 months and 24lbs :)


----------



## bbyno1

ahh i cant wait to get Aliyah weighed again x


----------



## shelx

i weigh my LO myself i weight myself then weigh myself holding him :) x


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Amelia was 12lb 14oz at 12 weeks :)


----------



## annawrigley

sarah0108 said:


> Anna!! Noahs gotta stop growing so max can catch up! :rofl:
> (what was noah at 14 weeks?! max was 14lb9)

 17lb9 at 14 weeks 5 days :lol: xx


----------



## sarah0108

dammit :rofl:


----------



## Neferet

Isaac is 22lb 15oz at 11 months. =]


----------



## 08marchbean

17lb 3oz at nearly 7 months, she has been really ill and hasnt put on any weight this month :(


----------



## jessmckeiver

Jacks 4 weeks old on Sunday and had him weighed today and hes 7lb 13oz. Little chunk :) xx


----------



## stephx

Just wondering... how often do you take your LOs to get weighed? HV never really said how often and shes only been twice :wacko:
x


----------



## sarah0108

i used to take harriet every 2weeks, and i do with max now :)

After about 6 or 7 months i didnt take her as much and i only get her weighed every couple of months now, ill do the same with max :D


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Lyrik is 14lb.3 and 25 inches long!
At 14 weeks


----------



## lucy_x

13.7lb at 14 weeks


----------



## 08marchbean

stephx said:


> Just wondering... how often do you take your LOs to get weighed? HV never really said how often and shes only been twice :wacko:
> x

i took her every 2 weeks for a couple of months then every month up unitl now, a bit less often, just when i have the time when the clinics are on!


----------



## KiansMummy

Kians 8lb7oz at 7 weeks and 4 days x


----------



## sarah0108

15lb2 at 16 weeks :rofl:


----------



## leoniebabey

Well my little monster is .... 19lbs 6 at 20 weeks !!!!


----------



## KiansMummy

9lb5oz at 9 weeks x


----------



## Ezza

Alex is 20lbs at 24weeks x


----------



## NokiaPurple16

my little one is 19weeks old and weighs 18lbs 6oz :)


----------



## stephx

10 weeks old 11lb 10oz :) xx


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna is 6lbs10oz at 2 weeks, she was 5lbs13oz at birth.


----------



## rainbows_x

9lb 7oz's as of yesterday :)


----------



## flutterbywing

12lb7 18.5 weeks


----------



## sarah0108

15lb12 :lol: 18 weeks! little chunker


----------



## bbyno1

11lb 11 at 13 weeks x


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

13lb 11oz at 18 weeks


----------



## x__Hannah__x

14lb at 16 weeks :D


----------



## Charlii Lou

9 pound 1 at 6 weeks :flower:


----------



## AriannasMama

She is at least 7lbs now at almost 3 weeks :)


----------



## AngelzTears

10 pounds at 8 weeks. She's so short that she looks even chubbier :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

16lb at 19 weeks ;)


----------



## rockys-mumma

19lb 12oz at 7.5 months :)


----------



## annawrigley

24lb4oz nearly 8 months x


----------



## x__Hannah__x

14lb at 16 weeks :)


----------



## stephx

11bl 11 @ 10 weeks x


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

21.8lb at just under 15 months. :) 

xoxox


----------



## pinkribbon

16lbs 3oz at about 8 weeks. He's very heavy but according to the graph he's not overweight. He has verryyy long legs this boy lol x


----------



## sarah0108

16lb at 19 weeks :)


----------



## Luke's_mummy

21lba at 26 weeks!


----------



## MadamRose

10lbs at 2weeks 6days (she was born at 9lbs 12oz so not suprised)


----------



## flutterbywing

13lb3 :D :D :D


----------



## rainbows_x

Getting Ava weighed tomorrow :)

She didn't put on weight in 6 days (stayed 9lb 7oz's) so hoping she's put on!


----------



## JoJo16

alice is 18lb 10oz and 10months in 2 days :) x


----------



## sarah0108

15lb 15oz @ 20 weeks :)

and Harriet the little fatty has gained loads this month! Shes gone fom 23lb15 to 25lb :rofl: but still fits her 9-12 :wacko: shes a short ass though x


----------



## rainbows_x

9lb 8.5oz at 9 weeks, 5 days :)


----------



## MadamRose

I cant beleive Chloe's weight when i see baby's on here at 9weeks at less than her birth weight, gosh i know she was big, but being bigger than a 9week old at birth :shock:


----------



## annawrigley

mummytochloe said:


> I cant beleive Chloe's weight when i see baby's on here at 9weeks at less than her birth weight, gosh i know she was big, but being bigger than a 9week old at birth :shock:

there are 2 and 3 yr olds on here weigh less than noah, its a little odd but some babies are just big. one of the girls on my course made a comment today saying i should feed him less, she didnt mean any harm as she has no idea about babies (despite doing a child development course :winkwink:) but i thought that was rude. i dont overfeed him (lol at me going off on a tangent and getting defensive) x


----------



## JoJo16

noah is gorgeous so it dont matter what he weighs :winkwink:

your arms must bloody kill though lol! xx


----------



## MadamRose

annawrigley said:


> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> I cant beleive Chloe's weight when i see baby's on here at 9weeks at less than her birth weight, gosh i know she was big, but being bigger than a 9week old at birth :shock:
> 
> there are 2 and 3 yr olds on here weigh less than noah, its a little odd but some babies are just big. one of the girls on my course made a comment today saying i should feed him less, she didnt mean any harm as she has no idea about babies (despite doing a child development course :winkwink:) but i thought that was rude. i dont overfeed him (lol at me going off on a tangent and getting defensive) xClick to expand...


I agree you cant over feed them at that age they are still working on instict they will eat if they are hungry and if they are not they wont. 

Yes most of her weight is in her lenght me and her dad are both pretty tall.


----------



## sarah0108

mummytochloe : i have big babies too :lol:


----------



## MadamRose

Glad to know im not the only one


----------



## annawrigley

JoJo16 said:


> noah is gorgeous so it dont matter what he weighs :winkwink:
> 
> your arms must bloody kill though lol! xx

thanks lol. they do.. i can barely lift him. especially in the night cos my arms go all weak when im tired and ive lowered his cot so its really low down lol, riiiight effort xx


----------



## JoJo16

annawrigley said:


> JoJo16 said:
> 
> 
> noah is gorgeous so it dont matter what he weighs :winkwink:
> 
> your arms must bloody kill though lol! xx
> 
> thanks lol. they do.. i can barely lift him. especially in the night cos my arms go all weak when im tired and ive lowered his cot so its really low down lol, riiiight effort xxClick to expand...

thats the only down side of having a big baby lol when im tired i think alice is bad enough to hold!! but apparently she doesnt weigh enough! i get all the 'small' comments lol xx


----------



## flutterbywing

annawrigley said:


> JoJo16 said:
> 
> 
> noah is gorgeous so it dont matter what he weighs :winkwink:
> 
> your arms must bloody kill though lol! xx
> 
> thanks lol. they do.. i can barely lift him. especially in the night cos my arms go all weak when im tired and ive lowered his cot so its really low down lol, riiiight effort xxClick to expand...

You have my sympathies, Jak was 26lb12 at 9 months, Summer's no where close to that yet, Jak I can no longer lift, he's now 45lb, an I just about die carrying him from the car to the house if he falls asleep


----------



## JoJo16

26lb 12oz at 9 months :O 

my nephew is 45lb and 4 in 3 weeks, i can hardly lift him either lol


----------



## flutterbywing

he gained 18lb in the first 9 months of life, then 18lb in the next 40 months, lol, Summer has only gained 16lb since she was born :rofl:


----------



## JoJo16

omg thats mad how there so different!! alice has nearly gained 11lb lol. 

who is noah more like? x


----------



## flutterbywing

JoJo16 said:


> omg thats mad how there so different!! alice has nearly gained 11lb lol.
> 
> who is noah more like? x


Summer definately, he weighs the same at 20 weeks as she weighed at 22 weeks despite her being 22oz lighter when she was born, he's only 13lb now ;)


----------



## JoJo16

aww bless him. hes quite little now then. cant belive how old he is already!! x


----------



## Sarah10

Jayden weighed 15lb2 at 9 weeks :O haha xx


----------



## sarah0108

Harriets gained 16lb1.5oz since birth :lol: shes a right fatty :rofl:

Max has gained 6lb15oz :) x


----------



## AriannasMama

7lbs15oz at 4 weeks. She was 5lbs13oz at birth. :)


----------



## stephx

12lbs 13oz at 13 weeks... and shes moved up to 50th centile (was 25th) :D xx


----------



## KiansMummy

10lb11oz at 12 weeks xx


----------



## leoniebabey

Morgans 20 lbs 10 oz at 25 weeks around 5.5 months x


----------



## rainbows_x

9lb 130z @ 10 weeks, 5 days.


----------



## x__Hannah__x

14lb 15oz at 18 weeks, almost 1lb in 2 weeks :dohh:


----------



## sarah0108

16lb1 @ 21 weeks


----------



## AriannasMama

8lbs oz 11, she was 7lbs 15oz just a week ago :)


----------



## MadamRose

Chloe is now 10lbs 10oz at 4weeks 6days


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Amelia was 14lb 15oz at 18 weeks :)


----------



## Luke's_mummy

mummytochloe said:


> Chloe is now 10lbs 10oz at 4weeks 6days


She's 1 month ALREADY?!?! Wow, thats gone so quick! haha


----------



## ~RedLily~

x__Hannah__x said:


> Amelia was 14lb 15oz at 18 weeks :)

Ella was 14lbs 9oz so they are really close :)


----------



## x__Hannah__x

~RedLily~ said:


> x__Hannah__x said:
> 
> 
> Amelia was 14lb 15oz at 18 weeks :)
> 
> Ella was 14lbs 9oz so they are really close :)Click to expand...

Aww :) Amelia's edging up to the 75th centile now :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

Luke's_mummy said:


> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> Chloe is now 10lbs 10oz at 4weeks 6days
> 
> 
> She's 1 month ALREADY?!?! Wow, thats gone so quick! hahaClick to expand...

Yes i know i wish time would slow down already. I went too slow when i was pregnant now its going to bloody fast


----------



## rainbows_x

10lb 3oz @ 11 weeks 5 days!


----------



## Hotbump

Last time i weighed him at 11weeks 4 days he was 11lb 9oz he is now 14 weeks and 5 days.


----------



## Ezza

At 6months &2days alex was 24lb 2oz xxx


----------



## MissMamma

6lb 14oz at 1 week, she's put on 3oz since birth :happydance:


----------



## sarah0108

aww Ezza hes a big boy :cloud9:

Harriets about that weight too :haha:. Maxies getting weighed next week i think he will be about 17lb, hes piling it on now :lol:


----------



## Mellie1988

Theo is 24lb 6oz at 13 months! Grace is about 28lb something at 3 yrs old...lool, Theo is so gonna take over his big sister and be heavier than her...ut ohhhhhh! He breaks my back as it is! 

x


----------



## Zebra Stars

11lbs 1oz at nearly 4 months bless him


----------



## JessicaAnne

Evie's 14lbs 4oz at 4 month's :D


----------



## JessdueJan

Lucas was last weighed at 9months and he was 19lbs :) 
He's piled it on in the last month though so I think he'll weigh quite a bit more now :haha:


----------



## jessmckeiver

12lb on tuesday :) at 9weeks 2days! xxx


----------



## xKARENxBABYx

Aidens 11lb My Little Fatty Lol!! (7 weeks)


----------



## flutterbywing

23 weeks 13lb10oz


----------



## Ezza

Oh my gosh, looking at this Alex is a right lil fatty :haha: x


----------



## flutterbywing

Ezza said:


> Oh my gosh, looking at this Alex is a right lil fatty :haha: x

Noah is tiny, 2nd centile ;)


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Luke's a bit of a little chunk too! 75th centile! and 95th for height! haha


----------



## Ezza

Alex is 98th i think :/ Dont quite understand it all tbh :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

99.6th :rofl::bodyb::holly:


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava is on the 9th percentile!


----------



## sarah0108

Max is just under 50th for weight and 91st for height ;)


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna is in the 36% for weight, 19% for height.

She was only in the 2% for weight when she was born, 5% for length.

Looks like I might have a short, chubby baby soon :haha:


----------



## MissMamma

oh my! :shock: my baby girl has just been weighed and has put on 1lb 4oz!!! So she now weighs 7lb 15oz, i can't believe it. She's a reyt chunk now :lol:
I'm so pleased though, i must be doing something right...at last something to make me smile on this shitty shitty day! :D


----------



## Sarah10

Jayden weighed 17lb 4oz last wednesday :D he's on the 98th line lol xx


----------



## sarah0108

eek im getting max weighed tomorrow, i think he'll be 17lb :)


----------



## Sarah10

Yayy for 17lb'ers :D


----------



## sarah0108

woo :D

he was 16lb1 2 weeks ago after loosing weight and only gaining 5oz in the last 4-5 weeks prior :dohh: 

but think he should be a chunk now hes doing well on his new milk ;)


----------



## KiansMummy

Kian weighed 11lb14oz today at 14 weeks x


----------



## xSophieBx

Lily is 15lb 14oz at 4 and a half months eeek the lil chubba lol xx


----------



## wishuwerehere

Issy was 21lb 5oz at 10 months :)


----------



## sarah0108

Max- 16lb 9oz @ 23 weeks :)

just under 50th centile x


----------



## Tanara

_Taye is 37lbs he'll be 3 in feb_


----------



## Jellyt

I had Evelyn weighed today and she is 18lbs 6oz and is on the 75th percentile. She was born on the 75th percentile and has pretty much followed the curve so i'm very happy :)


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava is 11lb 6oz @ 13 weeks and 5 days old!


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna is over 10lbs now!


----------



## vinteenage

Finn was 5 lbs 11 oz this past Friday.
He gets weighed again tomorrow and hopefully he'll meet or surpass his birthweight (6 lbs 1 oz).


----------



## MadamRose

chloe was 11lbs 9oz at 7weeks exactly


----------



## x__amour

Tori was 6lbs, 5oz when she was born. 5lbs, 8oz a few days later and 7lbs, 1oz yesterday! :thumbup:


----------



## vinteenage

vinteenage said:


> Finn was 5 lbs 11 oz this past Friday.
> He gets weighed again tomorrow and hopefully he'll meet or surpass his birthweight (6 lbs 1 oz).

He was up to 6 lbs 2 oz! Yay!


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Amelias 15lb 14oz at 22 weeks :)


----------



## flower94

19 pounds at 5 months


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Daphine! YAY! Go Finn!


----------



## sarah0108

25 weeks, 16lb15 (or 14.5oz but the scale was funny haha)


----------



## AriannasMama

I thought she was over 10...shes exactly 10lbs @ 2 months. Shes as big as I was at birth :-O


----------



## amygwen

Kenny is 6 months and he weighed 17 lb 8 oz today! :flower:


----------



## flutterbywing

6 months, pretty much, 13lb9 and 62.6cm


----------



## JoJo16

Alice i love ur siggy! luke looks gorgeous x


----------



## mum#1

at 4months Samuel weighed 18lbs 2oz :) he's a chunker.


----------



## sarah0108

I think max will be 17lb3 this week :haha: just a guess ;)


----------



## kattsmiles

Caden is up to 6lbz, 6oz as of today. He was born weighing 6lbz, 14oz and dropped to 6lbz, 2oz and was at a standstill for the longest time at that weight. We were all starting to get really concerned. He's finally starting to show progress and I'm so excited. :D


----------



## Burchy314

Jayden was 5lbs 3oz at her 1 week appointment.


----------



## AriannasMama

Just weighed her on my scale so it might be a bit off, but 11lbs 2oz....She was 10lbs on the 7th....is that even possible? She has been eating more often than usual so she might have hit a growth spurt but it hasn't even been 2 weeks :haha:


----------



## 08marchbean

got her weighed thismorning she was 18lb 14 at 41 weeks.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Mason is nearly 11 months and hes 26lb 2oz 
hes 80cms too :)
xx


----------



## 17thy

At 5 weeks Emerald was 9 pounds 6 ounces and 22 inches long. Its another 20 days until her next appointment so we'll see then.


----------



## Hotbump

@ ariannas mama my scale is always off and its digital it says that jr weighed 14lb 12oz or sometimes even 15lb 2oz but he really weighs 14lb 8oz at 4 months.lol.


----------



## AriannasMama

I did it on more than one scale, lol. She's going to the doctor today so we'll see


----------



## Becky

had Jacob weighed the other day and he is 22lb11oz and 84cm


----------



## SisterRose

11lb 3oz - 16 weeks


----------



## Hotbump

Oh than maybe she does weigh that. Lol. :)


----------



## stephx

14lb 13oz @ 19 weeks x


----------



## tjw

Ruby was 20lbs exactly at her weigh in yesterday on her 1st birthday :)


----------



## AriannasMama

Alrighty, my scales were off :haha:. Arianna is 10lbs 11oz, so thats an 11oz gain over 2 weeks, much better than 1lbs gain lol.


----------



## sarah0108

Max is 17lb2 (3 oz gain in 2 weeks :/)
Harriet is 24lb13, 3oz loss in about 2 months x


----------



## ~RedLily~

Ella was 15lbs 13 1/2 last week :)


----------



## newmommy23

9lb at 6 weeks


----------



## rjb

7lbs 10 1/2oz at 9 days :)


----------



## MissMamma

10lb7 at six weeks! Thats a gain of almost 4lbs from birth!
I am one proud mamma and to think when i started out breastfeeding i was so worried i wasnt getting it right and she wasnt feeding properly :dohh:


----------



## flutterbywing

MissMammaToBe said:


> 10lb7 at six weeks! Thats a gain of almost 4lbs from birth!
> I am one proud mamma and to think when i started out breastfeeding i was so worried i wasnt getting it right and she wasnt feeding properly :dohh:

Thats fabulous, well done mama, Noah's only gained 4lb11 in 6 months


----------



## sarah0108

That is amazing!! Max was about 11lb then and he was 9lb born :haha:

your both doing really well :happydance:


----------



## amygwen

Kenneth weighs 18 lb 3 oz at 6.5 months :flower:


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna is less than 1lbs away from doubling her birth weight (was 1lbs exactly on the 22nd). She'll be 3 months on the 7th and be double her birth weight by then :-O. Crazy to think because I was 10lbs at birth and barely made 20lbs by one year.


----------



## annawrigley

Not had Noah weighed in aaaaages but he'll be around 2 stone now.

I have genuine concerns for how I'll lift him when hes like 2 :( I struggle so much now


----------



## flutterbywing

annawrigley said:


> Not had Noah weighed in aaaaages but he'll be around 2 stone now.
> 
> I have genuine concerns for how I'll lift him when hes like 2 :( I struggle so much now

Their gain does slow down hun, Jak was probably similarly sized, he was around 35lb at 18 months I think, but he's only about 45lb now nearly 3 years later, admittedly I haven't been able to lift him easily in a long time! 

It's so odd, Summer's only 23lb ish now


----------



## Leah_xx

Gracelynn is 11lbs 13oz now!
She was only 10lbs 4oz last Monday!!


----------



## Sarah10

I'm getting Jayden weighed tomorrow.. guesses anybody?
This is how things have been..
Birth - 8lb 6
1 week - 9lb 1
4 weeks - 11lb
6 weeks - 12lb 13
8 weeks - 15lb 2
12 weeks - 17lb 4

He is now coming up to 19 weeks and in 9-12 clothes xx


----------



## rainbows_x

I'm getting Ava weighed tomorrow too, she was last weighed at 13 weeks and was 11lb 6oz, dying to know what she is now!


----------



## 17thy

10 pounds 7.5 ounces at 7 weeks.


----------



## sarah0108

Sarah10 said:


> I'm getting Jayden weighed tomorrow.. guesses anybody?
> This is how things have been..
> Birth - 8lb 6
> 1 week - 9lb 1
> 4 weeks - 11lb
> 6 weeks - 12lb 13
> 8 weeks - 15lb 2
> 12 weeks - 17lb 4
> 
> He is now coming up to 19 weeks and in 9-12 clothes xx

i guess...20lb5 :haha: x


----------



## Sarah10

19lb1 :D

But he has had the flu and was drinking around 15oz a day for 5 days, so i think he would of been on the 20/21lb mark if he had been having his milk as normal! :) x


----------



## sarah0108

awww bless him :) x


----------



## sarah0108

im not getting max weighed for 2 more weeeks ;) i think he will be 17lb10 x


----------



## Sarah10

Aww, do you take Harriet with you? x


----------



## rainbows_x

14lb 12oz @ 19 weeks.

I really thought she would be more! :/


----------



## smatheson

nathan weighed 7 lbs 6 ounces when he was born then was 6 lbs 10 when we were discharged from the hospital and now hes 7lbs even from yesterdays doctors appointment.


----------



## kattsmiles

As of Monday, Caden is 7lbs, 8oz. Finally plumping up and getting muffin top in his diapers :D


----------



## MissMamma

11lb on the dot at 12 weeks! I have such a little grubber :D


----------



## leoniebabey

33 weeks, 7 1/2 month ish 

22lbs 4 oz
which isnt bad considering 2 months ago he was 21lbs 10 

so safe to say his growth is slowing down and steadying out now.
he was getting towards the 98th line but now is halfway between 92st and 98th


----------



## rockys-mumma

My LO was 21lb 4 oz today i was worried he hadn't gained as he had been really ill but he put on 1lb 2oz in 7 weeks so not bad at all. He has followed the 75 percentile since he was born and has stayed on it, except when we started weaning he dropped to 50% but soon caught up! 

Leonie i found Alfies weight gain slowed down loads after about 6 months! x


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Lyrik is 16lb 17oz
She is soo long!
She is 95 percentile for height


----------



## Ezza

21lb 15oz today. 8months on the 9th xx


----------



## MissMamma

my baby is only 8weeks old an d already weighs half of what some of yours weigh who are way older! :shock:
Is she too fat??


----------



## Ezza

Noo. Alex was 10lb as like 11days old :) x


----------



## leoniebabey

no course not hun, some babies are just bigger and as long as she's following a line and isnt going too far up or down then she's fine
how much does she weigh ?


----------



## Ezza

Also how much was her birth weight. Alex is over double his birth weight now. he was 9lb 9.5oz born and is now 21lb 15oz xxx


----------



## annawrigley

MissMammaToBe said:


> my baby is only 8weeks old an d already weighs half of what some of yours weigh who are way older! :shock:
> Is she too fat??

Not unless shes over the chart no! Noah was a very erm, fast grower as well :lol: I do call him fat though but affectionately. He is fat! He was on 99.6th centile last time he was weighed but now hes started non stop moving he does seem to be slimming down a bit x


----------



## Sarah10

Aw no she isn't fat! Babies come in all sorts of sizes :flower:
Jayden was..

Birth - 8lb 3
5 days - 8lb 7
2 weeks - 9lb 1
4 weeks - 11lb
6 weeks - 12lb 13
8 weeks - 15lb 2
12 weeks - 17lb 4
18 weeks - 19lb 1

Another fast gainer here :winkwink: and in 9-12 clothes.. i need to do some ebaying but i have no time :nope: lol.


----------



## leoniebabey

annawrigley said:


> MissMammaToBe said:
> 
> 
> my baby is only 8weeks old an d already weighs half of what some of yours weigh who are way older! :shock:
> Is she too fat??
> 
> Not unless shes over the chart no! Noah was a very erm, fast grower as well :lol: I do call him fat though but affectionately. He is fat! He was on 99.6th centile last time he was weighed but now hes started non stop moving he does seem to be slimming down a bit xClick to expand...

:rofl:
i call him chubs, he knows im only joking though :)


----------



## annawrigley

Oh, i call him fatboy :rofl: im meeeeeean


----------



## rockys-mumma

My LO was 11lb 10oz at 6 weeks and 12lb 14oz at 9 weeks, thats like half of what he is now :flower:

They gain soo much quicker when they are diddy. Alfie has been crawling since 6.5 months so his gain slowed down from around then as he is burning it off! I call him fat boy as he was fat when he was little and its just stuck haha!


----------



## MissMamma

Thanks girls she was 6 11 at birth and is now 11lbs at 8weeks. She's in 50th percentile for everything so I didnt even think anything of it (infact I was proud she was such a lil chubster) til I came on here and saw bubs over double her age only weighing four pounds or so more!
a well, she's a fatty :D


----------



## rainbows_x

I worry about Ava too, but for being so small. She's in the 9th percentile and OH is always going on about how she should be bigger :growlmad: She is on 9oz but she just doesn't seem to store it :shrug:


----------



## flutterbywing

rainbows_x said:


> I worry about Ava too, but for being so small. She's in the 9th percentile and OH is always going on about how she should be bigger :growlmad: She is on 9oz but she just doesn't seem to store it :shrug:




> 14lb 12oz @ 19 weeks.
> 
> I really thought she would be more! :/

Tell your OH to shut up, sure she's perfect, Noah was 13lb9 last time he was weighed and he's nearly 7 months, DD was only Ava's weight at 8 months, they come in all shape and sizes, it's just the way they are meant to be


----------



## Rhio92

Connor's 7 weeks 5 days, and he's 9lb 11 today :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Rhio92

missmammatobe - Totally OT but it's been bugging me for a while now lol, but how do you pronounce ur LO's name?:haha: xxx


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna is around 11lbs 12oz now, she's doubled her birth weight (5lbs 13oz) :). & I wouldn't worry Donna, some babies are just smaller, Arianna eats loads too and she's been in the 10th or so % for awhile, as long as she is gaining weight steadily she's fine :).


----------



## MissMamma

Rhio92 said:


> missmammatobe - Totally OT but it's been bugging me for a while now lol, but how do you pronounce ur LO's name?:haha: xxx

Raff-aye-el..xx


----------



## wishuwerehere

21lbs 11oz at just under a year :D


----------



## SisterRose

Ellies now 12lb 4oz at 18 weeks old.


----------



## rainbows_x

15lb 5oz at 19 weeks & 5 days!
Big jump, she's now on the 50th percentile!
Not suprised though after a week of sleepless nights & extra feeding!


----------



## amygwen

Kenneth weighed 19 lb 8 oz at yesterday's doctor appointment. He's 7 months now! :flower:


----------



## Brysins Mommy

My son was 11 pounds and 2 ounces on december 30th 2010, and his next appointment is on the 24th, i know hes gained more, he is so solid ;) my little guy eats 6-8 ounces every 3 hours


----------



## JoJo16

Alice is 20lb 6oz at 1 year 1 week :) x


----------



## flutterbywing

Noah is now 14lb5 at 7 months :D


----------



## sarah0108

Yayy Hanna go noah!!!!!

Maxie is now 17lb13 @ 7 months :haha: x


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Sarah - How often do you get Max weighed?


----------



## lily123

I got E weighed today :D
She now weighs 18lbs 4oz at 7 (nearly 8) months :D
xxx


----------



## lucy_x

17lbs 6oz :flower:.
She is now just over double her birth weight :happydance:


----------



## sarah0108

Used to get him weighed every 2 weeks but now he gains better its every month :) x


----------



## flutterbywing

sarah0108 said:


> Yayy Hanna go noah!!!!!

It's not that good if you ignore when he was weighed at the hospital because he lost weight and it was different scales he's gained 11oz in 7 weeks, that's 1.5oz a week, ahh well he's just ickle :D


----------



## SophieGrace

Daisy-Mae is 14lb at 3 months:cloud9:xx


----------



## KiansMummy

Kian weighs 14lb15oz today at 5 months old hes doing really well now to say he was prem and has caught up fine x


----------



## MadamRose

13lbs 5oz at 3months exactly,


----------



## vhal_x

AJ was 7lbs 4oz at birth, 8lbs 4oz at 4 weeks, and I'm getting him weighed again next week at 8 weeks :D


----------



## MrsEngland

Last time she was weighed was at 2 weeks and she weighed 7lbs15oz little chunk :cloud9: She was 7lbs8oz at birth and went down to 6lbs13oz at 4 days.


----------



## AriannasMama

12lbs today at 3 months and 10 days. Little miss doubled her birth weight.


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

16lb 2oz at 7 months


----------



## Sarah10

I'm taking Jayden on weds, he was 19lb1 at 18 weeks, any guesses? he is now 22 week x


----------



## x__amour

Tori is 10lbs, 12.5oz today at her 2 month appointment. Handled her shots like a pro! :thumbup:
My little Princess is growing up... :sad1:


----------



## MrsEngland

Just had delilah weighed at 3 and half weeks and shes 9lbs9oz =O little chunky girl!


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Amelia's 17lb 7 1/2oz at 28 weeks :)


----------



## Buggie.

My daughter is 18 months and weighs 26lbs 13oz.


----------



## vhal_x

At 8w2d, he was 10lbs 10oz - 2lbs 6oz heavier than his 4w1d weigh in :O!


----------



## 17thy

11 pounds 6 ounces at 2.5 months


----------



## vinteenage

2 months 5 days and he was 10.3 lbs. :)


----------



## anxiousbump1

my little one is 9months and almost 24 pounds...is that heavy? the HV keeps saying how he eats too much but we struggle to get he to drink milk and he only has 3 small meals lol x


----------



## Tanara

_1 week old - 7lbs 15oz_


----------



## Srrme

Elias is 6 pounds 3 ounces. :thumbup:


----------



## aob1013

5 and half months old, corrected 4 months, 14lbs 15oz :D


----------



## BunnyFace

about 16lbs now at 8 1/2 months :)


----------



## annawrigley

anxiousbump1 said:


> my little one is 9months and almost 24 pounds...is that heavy? the HV keeps saying how he eats too much but we struggle to get he to drink milk and he only has 3 small meals lol x

What centile is he on? Noah was 24lb4 at almost 8 months.. HV never had a problem with it, he's not off the chart (yet :haha:),hes on 99.6th centile and I always ask if hes too big cos hes always been big and she just said nope as long as you're not overfeeding him and he doesnt go off the chart i dont see a problem with it, hes happy and healthy x


----------



## JoJo16

Noah is so gorgeous! :D x


----------



## annawrigley

Aww thank you! Even though hes a faaaaaatboy ;) So is lil miss tufty! (gorgeous not a fatboy) xx


----------



## JoJo16

haha thanks. tufty has gone tho :( too much hairr :nope:


----------



## annawrigley

Nooo I loved the tuft! :nope: You need to style it! Get some gel on her! Yeahhh


----------



## JoJo16

when its wet and i stick it up she looks like jedward haha. poor girl :( x


----------



## stephx

16 lb 10 oz @ 24 weeks!! X


----------



## x__Hannah__x

17lb 7 1/2oz at 28 weeks :)


----------



## MissMamma

11lb12 at ten weeks! :D


----------



## rjb

10lbs 14oz at last Thursday


----------



## somegirl

(as of last monday)she is 5lbs 8oz. she is 2 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## EffyKat

We've just had the health visitor out and Adam now weighs 9lbs 4oz.... He's 6 weeks on thursday... 2 weeks ago he was 8lbs and half an ounce. lol


----------



## 08marchbean

19lb 3oz at 10.5 months


----------



## anxiousbump1

annawrigley said:


> anxiousbump1 said:
> 
> 
> my little one is 9months and almost 24 pounds...is that heavy? the HV keeps saying how he eats too much but we struggle to get he to drink milk and he only has 3 small meals lol x
> 
> What centile is he on? Noah was 24lb4 at almost 8 months.. HV never had a problem with it, he's not off the chart (yet :haha:),hes on 99.6th centile and I always ask if hes too big cos hes always been big and she just said nope as long as you're not overfeeding him and he doesnt go off the chart i dont see a problem with it, hes happy and healthy xClick to expand...

Hey only just saw this...aiden isnt off the charts just on the 95th percentile and was born at 8 pounds exactly, we are going to clinic thursday to see how much he has put on, but im worried his weight is slowing him down now tbh he is VERY clever for his age says about 15 words and knows what at least ten of them mean, will point to cat,mum dad etc etc and just say clap wave and he will do it, but when it comes to getting off his arse, he just moans and sits down and if falls over just rolls onto his back and moans to be picked up, think he is lazy and the HV has said that we should leave him moaning and crying and that to cut down his food to one meal a day till he loses weight ...surely this is wrong though? x


----------



## ShelbyLee

Shiah weighs 9lbs 9oz! at 1month 4days. =)


----------



## rainbows_x

17lb @ 22 weeks!

She's on the 75th centile for weight and length!


----------



## annawrigley

anxiousbump1 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anxiousbump1 said:
> 
> 
> my little one is 9months and almost 24 pounds...is that heavy? the HV keeps saying how he eats too much but we struggle to get he to drink milk and he only has 3 small meals lol x
> 
> What centile is he on? Noah was 24lb4 at almost 8 months.. HV never had a problem with it, he's not off the chart (yet :haha:),hes on 99.6th centile and I always ask if hes too big cos hes always been big and she just said nope as long as you're not overfeeding him and he doesnt go off the chart i dont see a problem with it, hes happy and healthy x Click to expand...
> 
> Hey only just saw this...aiden isnt off the charts just on the 95th percentile and was born at 8 pounds exactly, we are going to clinic thursday to see how much he has put on, but im worried his weight is slowing him down now tbh he is VERY clever for his age says about 15 words and knows what at least ten of them mean, will point to cat,mum dad etc etc and just say clap wave and he will do it, but when it comes to getting off his arse, he just moans and sits down and if falls over just rolls onto his back and moans to be picked up, think he is lazy and the *HV has said that we should leave him moaning and crying and that to cut down his food to one meal a day till he loses weight ...surely this is wrong though?* xClick to expand...

I definitely wouldnt do that!! Just because he is bigger than some doesnt mean he needs starving! God thats terrible to suggest :wacko: He's not overweight so IMO theres no need for you to cut any of his food down. And i wouldnt worry about it, as i said Noahs on a higher centile than your LO and its not held him back physically, he can crawl, dance, pull himself up, walk with a walker, always very active and wont keep still unless hes sleeping :haha: However hes not even close to saying any words. I think hes taking a back seat with the language development to develop physically...And sounds like your LO is just the other way round!xx


----------



## kattsmiles

Caden's next appt isn't until Feb but I weighed him on our home scale last night and he's about 9.5lbs (it doesn't tell me exact oz's). He'll be 7 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## anxiousbump1

annawrigley said:


> anxiousbump1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anxiousbump1 said:
> 
> 
> my little one is 9months and almost 24 pounds...is that heavy? the HV keeps saying how he eats too much but we struggle to get he to drink milk and he only has 3 small meals lol x
> 
> What centile is he on? Noah was 24lb4 at almost 8 months.. HV never had a problem with it, he's not off the chart (yet :haha:),hes on 99.6th centile and I always ask if hes too big cos hes always been big and she just said nope as long as you're not overfeeding him and he doesnt go off the chart i dont see a problem with it, hes happy and healthy x Click to expand...
> 
> Hey only just saw this...aiden isnt off the charts just on the 95th percentile and was born at 8 pounds exactly, we are going to clinic thursday to see how much he has put on, but im worried his weight is slowing him down now tbh he is VERY clever for his age says about 15 words and knows what at least ten of them mean, will point to cat,mum dad etc etc and just say clap wave and he will do it, but when it comes to getting off his arse, he just moans and sits down and if falls over just rolls onto his back and moans to be picked up, think he is lazy and the *HV has said that we should leave him moaning and crying and that to cut down his food to one meal a day till he loses weight ...surely this is wrong though?* xClick to expand...
> 
> I definitely wouldnt do that!! Just because he is bigger than some doesnt mean he needs starving! God thats terrible to suggest :wacko: He's not overweight so IMO theres no need for you to cut any of his food down. And i wouldnt worry about it, as i said Noahs on a higher centile than your LO and its not held him back physically, he can crawl, dance, pull himself up, walk with a walker, always very active and wont keep still unless hes sleeping :haha: However hes not even close to saying any words. I think hes taking a back seat with the language development to develop physically...And sounds like your LO is just the other way round!xxClick to expand...

Thanks hun....it does seem that way, i havent cut down his food just been letting him eat what he wants within reason of course, this just shows how LO's can vary so much in development...
Aiden can run around in his walker fine and hold onto our hands and take steps easily but when it comes to doing anything for himself then he cant be bothered haha, a bit like his dad tbh lol....
He actually said gan-dad (grandad) today which was a shock although he cant seem to pronounce the h yet, and he learnt iss (kiss) and misses the k in kiss, but he says it and starts blowing kisses, my mum has said its because i baby him too much and should leave him to his own devices more...anything is worth a try as he is suffering from severe seperation anxiety as he has never spent more than an hour without me in his whole life!...maybe i am a little overprotective...although i do need to stop beating myself up about it, i guess he will learn to crawl and walk eventually...


----------



## AriannasMama

12 lbs 4 oz. Shes in the 34% for weight and 10th for height :haha:


----------



## faolan5109

LAne is 22 pounds at almost 9 months. I know he is in almost 95th percentiles with height I think 70ish th percentile with weight. My little grown man!:haha:


----------



## MissMamma

12lb on the dot today at 11+wks :D


----------



## _laura

10lb 11oz at 8 weeks :)


----------



## divershona

12lb 6oz at 8 weeks and 6 days :happydance:


----------



## MissMamma

gosh i cant believe these little chunks! :shock: i used to worry Raphi was a little fatty, glad to see she's not the only one :D


----------



## divershona

MissMammaToBe said:


> gosh i cant believe these little chunks! :shock: i used to worry Raphi was a little fatty, glad to see she's not the only one :D

there was a woman on the bus today with a 9 week old who was 6lb 5 when he was born and 7lb 4 today and he was tiny!!!! kaya is 9 weeks and 2 days old and has put on almost 4lb ... the woman thought she was at least 4 months old!


----------



## Jemma_x

19lb at 19 months. Still below the 0.4 centile


----------



## sarah0108

Maxie weighs 19lb 4oz today!! I'm so pleased how quick he's piling it on!! Getting a chubby monkey now ;) even if he still too small for 6-9 month clothes LOL


----------



## rockys-mumma

I want to get alfie weighed again, should have gone today really :(

He has really dropped his bottles but im sure he don't eat enough to make up for it!!


----------



## rainbows_x

17lb 8oz at 22 weeks & 4 days.


----------



## KiansMummy

15lb15oz at 24 weeks xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

sarah0108 said:


> Maxie weighs 19lb 4oz today!! I'm so pleased how quick he's piling it on!! Getting a chubby monkey now ;)* even if he still too small for 6-9 month clothes* LOL

Ella still fits in 0-3 month clothes :haha:


----------



## 08marchbean

~RedLily~ said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> Maxie weighs 19lb 4oz today!! I'm so pleased how quick he's piling it on!! Getting a chubby monkey now ;)* even if he still too small for 6-9 month clothes* LOL
> 
> Ella still fits in 0-3 month clothes :haha:Click to expand...

same, LO still fits in 3-6 but is mostly just into 6-9 and shes 11 months! :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

:huh: Noah's 11 months and in 18-24! Fattttttty!


----------



## faolan5109

Lane has to be at least 23 lbs. I thinks its his height thats making him so big!


----------



## Rhio92

Got Connor weighed yesterday, and he is 11 lb 6.5 at 11 weeks, bless him :haha: But he's dead long, and is starting 3-6 month clothes :)


----------



## sarah0108

08marchbean said:


> ~RedLily~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> Maxie weighs 19lb 4oz today!! I'm so pleased how quick he's piling it on!! Getting a chubby monkey now ;)* even if he still too small for 6-9 month clothes* LOL
> 
> Ella still fits in 0-3 month clothes :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> same, LO still fits in 3-6 but is mostly just into 6-9 and shes 11 months! :haha:Click to expand...

Max wears 0-3 tops still ;) hahaha not often though because I packed them away  
Harriet is 2 in less than 4 months and she's still in 9-12month clothes hahaha x x


----------



## MrsEngland

At 5 weeks 5 days Delilah weighs 10lb 4oz little chunk! She dead long and skinny though still in newborn clothes.


----------



## LoisP

Shaun was weighed yesterday
he is now 10lbs 13oz :)


----------



## Tanara

_Fayth is 3 weeks old and 10lbs 1oz_


----------



## Hotbump

valentin is turning 6months on monday and wears sometimes 6-9months but mostly 9months clothes getting him weighed on the 12th.


----------



## sarah0108

hopefully taking maxie tomorrow, need to go speak to HV :dohh: im guessing hes about 20lb :shock: big man! oh and.. hes 8 months today :happydance:!


----------



## Leah_xx

Gracelynn is 15lbs 8oz & 24.5in long at 4 months old


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna was 12lbs 11oz on the 8th. & 23in long.


----------



## Burchy314

Birth weight: 5lbs 6oz length: 18.5inches
The day she turned 2 months weight: 8lbs length: 22inches


----------



## cabbagebaby

he got weighed yesterday at 3weeks and 5 days old and he weighed 11pounds 7oz :| my little baby whale :D :D


----------



## Becky

got Jacob weighed yesterday and he is 24lb6oz x


----------



## sarah0108

I was wrong! Max is 19lb1oz, @33weeks/8months. He has lost 3oz


----------



## MissMamma

Raphi's lost two ounce too :-( dont know whats happened. She has never lost even anounce in her entire life!


----------



## leoniebabey

Got him weighed yesterday 
he was 22lbs 11oz at 9 months, although he was put on 7oz he's went down on the chart abit and is now at the 91st line


----------



## sarah0108

I made a mistake, max is 35weeks not 33 weeks :rofl:


----------



## Hotbump

i dont even count the weeks once they are past two months i just say he is so and so months....i know im just lazy :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

:haha: I usually do to! But when he gets weighed they write it down in weeks in his booklet :) x


----------



## rockys-mumma

I havent got Alfie weighed in aaaaages! Its because I have uni on the days that the baby clinic is open :dohh: half term next week though so will be taking him on Wednesday :) He feels soo heavy now, can't wait to find out how much he has put on!


----------



## annawrigley

rockys-mumma said:


> I havent got Alfie weighed in aaaaages! Its because I have uni on the days that the baby clinic is open :dohh: half term next week though so will be taking him on Wednesday :) He feels soo heavy now, can't wait to find out how much he has put on!

Ditto :D but college


----------



## Sarah10

20lb 4oz at 6months x


----------



## rainbows_x

19lb 8oz at almost 26 weeks.


----------



## rockys-mumma

22lb 6oz. _Almost_ tripled his birth weight :thumbup:


----------



## casann

23lb and 3oz . Can't believe how big he's gotton x


----------



## KiansMummy

17lb at 6 months xx


----------



## _laura

13lb at 11 weeks :)


----------



## annawrigley

I dread to think :rofl:


----------



## Hotbump

17lb at 6 months right on the 50 percentile for weight and height :happydance: ive been wondering for the longest.... Are usa growth charts the same as british growth charts...like the same percentile for weight and height? Kwim?


----------



## sarah0108

Hotbump said:


> 17lb at 6 months right on the 50 percentile for weight and height :happydance: ive been wondering for the longest.... Are usa growth charts the same as british growth charts...like the same percentile for weight and height? Kwim?

They must be similar because max was 16lb15oz at 6 months and that was just under 50th :) x


----------



## Tanara

_fayth is 12 lbs 15oz at her 6 week check up. (she was 5 weeks 5days old.)_


----------



## Becyboo__x

Masons nearly 13month and hes 27lb


----------



## x__amour

13lbs, 7oz & 23½ inches at 14+2 weeks. :D


----------



## Burchy314

Jayden still hasn't reached 9lbs either that or is just around 9lbs. at like 11 weeks


----------



## MadamRose

15lbs 5oz at 19weeks


----------



## ShelbyLee

Shiah weighs 11 lbs 10 oz at two months! 80th percentile! We've got a big baby on our hands!


----------



## flutterbywing

15lb6 at nearly 9 months


----------



## sarah0108

Aww he's still dinky Hanna :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

Mind you he's about 4lb bigger since I last saw him! :cloud9:


----------



## MadamRose

flutterbywing said:


> 15lb6 at nearly 9 months

how small bless


----------



## Sarah10

20lb 4oz at 6month, so i'm imagining just under 21lb now


----------



## sarah0108

im going to get both mine weighed tomorrow, the HV has a few things to give me so said i might as well just come down and get them wieghed while im there :rofl: x


----------



## flutterbywing

sarah0108 said:


> Aww he's still dinky Hanna :haha:


Exactly the same weight as Summer at 37 weeks ;)


----------



## sarah0108

Ooh spooky! What about. Jak? Lol

I think Harriet was a few oz bigger than maxie at his age, not by many though x


----------



## flutterbywing

26lb something, lol


----------



## sarah0108

I can't get over how different they are/were!


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Amelia's 18lb 4oz at just under 8 months :)


----------



## sarah0108

Harriet is 25lb 4oz (we think.. She was jumping on the chair :dohh:) @ 21months. Between 50th and 75th centile

Max is 19lb 3oz @ 8.5 months bang on 50th and still not quite regained the weight he lost about a month ago!

I must be feeding them well my little chubbers :cloud9: x


----------



## RachelRae

14 pounds, haha. The lil man can eat! :haha:


----------



## MissMamma

13lb1oz at 16 weeks...dont know what the last weight loss about but she's doing fine :D i love watching her get chubbier and chubbier


----------



## Desi's_lost

13lbs 6oz at 14 weeks. she's not really chubby though cause she's 24ish in.


----------



## Rhio92

Awww I've got a diddy chunk :haha: Connor's 15 weeks 5 days, and he's only 12 lb 11, bless him :cloud9: He's in healthy range though :thumbup: x


----------



## lucy_x

Amari is now 18lbs 6oz at 35 weeks old (or 8 months :thumbup:)


----------



## stephx

18 lb today x


----------



## JoJo16

21lb 6oz at 14 months :D x


----------



## rainbows_x

20lb 2oz today, they're worried she's putting on too much. Though she is long, it evens out, been told to drop her bottles :/


----------



## flutterbywing

rainbows_x said:


> 20lb 2oz today, they're worried she's putting on too much. Though she is long, it evens out, been told to drop her bottles :/


What a load of rubbish, did they measure her length? how much milk does she take a day? is she on solids too?


----------



## sarah0108

Ditto what Hanna said :thumbup:

as long as shes within centiles shes fine :D x


----------



## rainbows_x

They measured her length about a month ago, was on the 75th centile.
She normally has 5 x 9oz bottles, she recently dropped to 4 and now is barely making 21 oz a day, I was worried but she told me at least 16 is fine :/

Yep, been on solids for over a month, having roughly 3 meals a day for 2 weeks.


----------



## rainbows_x

She shooting through the centiles :/


----------



## 08marchbean

20lb exactly at 12 months.


----------



## sarah0108

i wouldnt worry hun, could be a growth spurt! Maxie went through one about a month ago and gained 1.5lb in 3 weeks which is a hell of a lot for him x x


----------



## flutterbywing

rainbows_x said:


> They measured her length about a month ago, was on the 75th centile.
> She normally has 5 x 9oz bottles, she recently dropped to 4 and now is barely making 21 oz a day, I was worried but she told me at least 16 is fine :/
> 
> Yep, been on solids for over a month, having roughly 3 meals a day for 2 weeks.

She wants you to give her less milk when she's only having 4 bottles a day!!!!!!!

Well if thats the case Noah's having far too much milk he feeds about 8-10 times a day, I don't know how much mind.

She's 20lb so in theory she should have 50oz of milk a day, I'm not reccomending you give her that much but you shouldn't cut her down from 36oz, what an idiot, she will slim down a tonne when she starts crawling anyway


----------



## AriannasMama

Ava doesn't even look an unhealthy chubby! WTF are they talking about? If she is long, that evens out, and she's fine. Aren't all babies really chubby before they start moving anyways?


----------



## sarah0108

They usually have a little leg roll or two :lol:


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna has chicken legs, most of her weight is in her belly :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

:haha: My two have big heads :rofl:


----------



## AriannasMama

Yup, Ari too lol, didn't get it from me! lol


----------



## x__amour

I love them knee rolls! :lol:


----------



## leoniebabey

rainbows_x said:


> 20lb 2oz today, they're worried she's putting on too much. Though she is long, it evens out, been told to drop her bottles :/

Dont listen hun, my lo was nearly that at just under 5 month! Have always been told hes fine. At 7 months the weight gain evend out and he dropped bottles himself


----------



## Burchy314

Jayden doesn't have knee rolls lol. She has like no fat on her body, well she is just now starting to some chub on her legs. She hasn't been weighed lately but I am thinking she is between 9 and 10 pounds.

Taken today...
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20110309-00547.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 29


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava has a double chin :lol:

Fat rolls :cloud9:


----------



## sarah0108

Gorgeous babies!!


----------



## Mei190

I weighed Nathaniel myself as I seem to be chucked around pillar to post everywhere else!

Currently at around 15lbs and I have no idea if that is normal or not :D


----------



## 08marchbean

aww i love chubby babas! P isnt particularly chubby shes just reached 20lb at 1 year but she does have chubby knees :haha: but not really anywhere else!


----------



## leoniebabey

My LO doesnt seem to be as chubby these days, he's still chubby but rather than having rolls he has more of a solid build, i swear he'll be a bouncer he has huge shoulders ! he seems to just lengthen out. Most of his weight is his big head and big hands and feet.
im guessing he's around 23lbs ish now
 



Attached Files:







DSC02009.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 10









DSC02032.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Hotbump

some babies dont drop their bottles. IMO i would wait until she started to crawl if she doesn drop a bottle or slow down gained weight i would drop it myself. My niece never dropped her bottles and she is now around 75-95lbs overweight. btw leonie morgan is gorgeous.


----------



## lizardbreath

Katherine is 8 pounds on the dot , and Jaymee is 25 pounds Its so different carrying Katherine when your used to Jaymee's weight


----------



## Lilys mummy

Lily weighs 31lb and Maddison weighs 6lb 15oz :)


----------



## cabbagebaby

my fatty got weighed on the 8th at 6 week 5 days and he weighed 12 pounds 9oz lol


----------



## sarah0108

Cabbagebaby I was just looking and max was 12lb2 @7 weeks ;)


----------



## Desi's_lost

Syri's at 14lbs, 14 ounces and 25 1/4 inches at 16weeks 3days. My big girl! :cloud9:


----------



## Marlarky

Aaron was 8lb 3oz at his 2week checkup (+1)


----------



## Burchy314

Today I weighed myself, the weighed myself holding Jayden and she was 10 pounds at 3 months and 6 days.


----------



## vinteenage

Finn appears to be 14lbs by our measurements (14.5, but that's with clothing on).


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Lyrik is 19 pounds with clothes on


----------



## AriannasMama

Around 14 and a half lbs


----------



## Hotbump

jr is 17.4lbs at 7 months. He gets weighed at the dr with clothes on and i first i found it weird but maybe there some new techology scale that lets you weigh them with clothes on :shrug:
ha reading back i sound silly :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

Thats strange he gets weighed with clothes on. Noah's not been weighed in monthsssss but he's probably over 2 stone by now! (28lbs)


----------



## MissMamma

13lb8oz as of yesterday, she's dropped back down into the 25th centile but i'm not fussed, she's happy and healthy. I had the most useless hv weigh her, she was the kind that causes a fuss over everything, Raphi has an umbilical hernia which is almost completely better and she started asking about it [she didnt even know what it was :dohh:] and got all worried and asked if i'd got a second opinion on it, then she said i should take her to see the gp about the red marks on the back of her neck which i thought all babies were born with and they eventually faded??


----------



## sarah0108

Yeah hun i still have my red marks :lol: Harriet has them too x


----------



## Jellyt

I had Evelyn weighed on Monday and she was 20lbs 2oz at 10 months x


----------



## x__amour

Tori's 14lbs, 9oz (68%) and 25&#8531; inches long! (84%) at her 4 month appointment today! She's going to be taller than me! :lol:


----------



## vinteenage

Finn was 13.5 lbs (25%) and 24 1/2" (25%).

My baby is a peanut.


----------



## LoisP

vinteenage said:


> Finn was 13.5 lbs (25%) and 24 1/2" (25%).
> 
> My baby is a peanut.

Thats exactly how much Shaun weighed! And he is 25% too.


----------



## Luke's_mummy

46 weeks, 22lbs 11oz


----------



## AriannasMama

Well I weighed myself then weighed myself holding her and there was a 19.5lbs difference but she was only just under 13lbs 2 months ago, how could she have gained 6lbs in two months? :haha:. She has grown 2inches though so I guess its possible?


----------



## annawrigley

Its not that accurate weighing that way, plus there'd have been the weight of her clothes too? xxx


----------



## AriannasMama

She just had a diaper on, lol but I am guessing it was about 2lbs or so off. 16-17lbs makes more sense then damn near 20 :haha:


----------



## Hotbump

well jr weighed 18.4lbs last week ago and i weighed him without clothes at home and he was 18lbs. i asked my dr about why he weighed him with clothes and he said it was accurate with maybe a few oz of difference :shrug: Maybe we have some special kind of scale :rofl:


----------



## Marlarky

9 Lb 10 Oz at one month old <3

was 7lb 13oz when born and 7lb 6oz when we left the hospital :flower:


----------



## Christine1993

Aidan was 7lb 13 at birth.

Now at 16 months, he's around 26lb. xx


----------



## 112110

Brayden was preemie weighing 3lbs 8.9 ounces.
Yesterday for his 4 month checkup he was 11 pounds exactly. :happydance:


----------



## annawrigley

Go Brayden :D

Noah stood on the scales the other day and was around 2st (28lbs) but he was holding onto the bath so some of his weight will have been transferred to that so he's over 28lbs :shock: xx


----------



## AriannasMama

annawrigley said:


> Go Brayden :D
> 
> Noah stood on the scales the other day and was around 2st (28lbs) but he was holding onto the bath so some of his weight will have been transferred to that so he's over 28lbs :shock: xx

Big boy! Is he tall also?


----------



## annawrigley

AriannasMama said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> Go Brayden :D
> 
> Noah stood on the scales the other day and was around 2st (28lbs) but he was holding onto the bath so some of his weight will have been transferred to that so he's over 28lbs :shock: xx
> 
> Big boy! Is he tall also?Click to expand...

He's quite tall, I'm not sure how much cos I've not measured him in aaaages, but standing up he comes up to like my crotch haha: no other body part at that level), I'm 5'2''


----------



## sarah0108

measure him on the wall :D thats how i do H ;) x


----------



## annawrigley

Ahhh good plan! I'll report back tomorrow ;) I don't have a tape measure though, might have to somehow use his height chart....


----------



## sarah0108

did you manage it? :rofl:


----------



## annawrigley

Not tried yet! Soon :smug:


----------



## leoniebabey

24 lbs 4 at 10 months


----------



## lizardbreath

Katherine is up to 10pounds 14 ounces ! she has gained 3 pounds in one month. shes going to be a chunker like her big sister


----------



## KiansMummy

Kian 18lb6oz at about 7+5 months x


----------



## x__Hannah__x

KiansMummy said:


> Kian 18lb6oz at about 7+5 months x

Amelia was the same at 8 months :)
I love your avatar pic, he's so cute :cloud9:


----------



## sarah0108

i shall be reporting back here next tues. Max has his review haha shes got so big lately im guessing 22+lbs


----------



## annawrigley

Ah Sarah you have a child over 1... Are they supposed to have a 1 year review with the HV? Cos there's a section in his red book for it but when I rang up about his 12 month jabs I was like "Oh could I also arrange his 1 year review with the HV?" and she had no idea what I was talking about :wacko: xx

ETA: Are the 12 month jabs really bad? :( He's probably gonna have them next week or week after in the Easter hols and I'm dreading it cos I've heard these ones are the worst yet! x


----------



## flutterbywing

they do an 8-12 month review has he had that Anna?


----------



## flutterbywing

Jak and Summer didnt even cry when they had their 12 month jabs, took Noah to have blood taken yesterday, wasn't very nice but didn't really other him apart from initially when the needly went in, I think it's easier as they get older, you can distract them


----------



## staceylouisej

my little man weighed 15lb 1oz last fortnight he was just over 12 weeks old little porker lol get him weighed tommorow and hes just over 14 weeks now


----------



## KiansMummy

:flower:


x__Hannah__x said:


> KiansMummy said:
> 
> 
> Kian 18lb6oz at about 7+5 months x
> 
> Amelia was the same at 8 months :)
> I love your avatar pic, he's so cute :cloud9:Click to expand...

Thanks, hes really doing well with his weight now, although he can eat for britain haha and he loves his food. Amelia is really cute to she always looks so happy :cloud9: x


----------



## sarah0108

Anna- They have a 2 year check here aswell :thumbup: i just get letters sent for them by my Drs surgery.

PS It was worse having to distract her the second time of her jabs because she'd been 2 weeks before and had the first lot so she knew :( it was bad for us though because she got all her back teeth at the same time so we had 2 months almost of a constantly crying toddler xx


----------



## annawrigley

flutterbywing said:


> they do an 8-12 month review has he had that Anna?

Hmm, *checks* there's nothing in his book but I vaguely remember him having one around 7-9 months!


----------



## Burchy314

My little peanut was wieghed on Monday at 10 pounds 8 ounces. :cloud9:
She was 3 months 2 weeks and 4 days that day. And she was 24 inches long.

She just not stopped fitting into most of her newborn outfits and is still in newborn diapers. She is my little peanut. So cute and tiny lol. :blush:


----------



## vinteenage

Burchy314 said:


> My little peanut was wieghed on Monday at 10 pounds 8 ounces. :cloud9:
> She was 3 months 2 weeks and 4 days that day. And she was 24 inches long.
> 
> She just not stopped fitting into most of her newborn outfits and is still in newborn diapers. She is my little peanut. So cute and tiny lol. :blush:

Holy cow Tina! She's healthy and being fed on demand and everything!? She's 4 lbs light than Finn but only 1/2 an inch shorter!


----------



## x__amour

Burchy314 said:


> My little peanut was wieghed on Monday at 10 pounds 8 ounces. :cloud9:
> She was 3 months 2 weeks and 4 days that day. And she was 24 inches long.
> 
> She just not stopped fitting into most of her newborn outfits and is still in newborn diapers. She is my little peanut. So cute and tiny lol. :blush:

Goodness gracious, that's a tiny babeh!


----------



## Burchy314

Yeah I feed her whenever she is hungry, she is also on high calorie formula to help. She just is tiny. She has abot 23-25 ounces a day. She is tall and skinny.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

18lb. 5 shes crawling now so shes lost a little bit :D


----------



## _laura

16lbs at 17 weeks. He's got so tall he doesnt fit in 3-6 height sleepsuits any more


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Robyn, I have no clue, need to weigh her :blush:

Logan on the other hand, is, at 10 weeks and 2 days, a chubby 10lb 14oz!!!! :happydance: Mummy's big boy!

x


----------



## JoJo16

Alice is 22lb at 15 months :) 

Anna alice didnt even cry with her 12 month jabs but the 2nd lot were worse because she remembered from before, but still had finished crying before we left the room lol x


----------



## sarah0108

Harriet was the same Sophie!


----------



## Hotbump

i havent weighed my skinny man jovanni in a long time will have to go this saturday


----------



## sarah0108

Max is getting weighed at his check tomorrow.. eek! He's a BIG boy


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna is also getting weighed tomorrow, she had a big growth spurt not too long ago so I won't be too surprised if she's gained 4-6lbs since her last check up :haha:.


----------



## sarah0108

:haha: she might be a giant baby now :lol:

i guess 30lb4oz ;)

:rofl:!!!


----------



## AriannasMama

Really? She looks that slim? I was thinking closer to 40lbs lol.


----------



## sarah0108

hmm, i think you're right, after all, mummy knows best :winkwink:


----------



## AriannasMama

Its all that chocolate I let her eat.....oh and those happy meals, she just loves burgers so much! :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

What? you're starving the poor girl! Give her some ice cream, crisps and some pizza :lol:!

xx


----------



## sarah0108

almost 10months Max is

20lbs 14oz - 50th centile
75cm - between 75th + 91st centile
46cm HC - 75th centile 


my big boy :happydance:


----------



## AriannasMama

:haha:

Yay Max :dance:


----------



## LoisP

Going by the scales (me weighing myself on my own, then holding Shaun and weighing again, subtracting the difference) He is 15lbs. But i'm pretty sure this is totally wrong, was just interested to see roughly how much he weighs. but will see week after next when he gets weighed :)


----------



## x__Hannah__x

_Amelia's 18lb 15.5oz at 9 months  _


----------



## AriannasMama

When I did the home scale thing it said Arianna was 19lbs, lol, shes 15lbs even :). So 34% for weight and 63% for height (26in). She gained 3lbs in 2 months and 3in in 2 months as well :). No longer short and chubby (based on charts) now shes long and skinny (based on charts) lol.


----------



## sarah0108

Well done Arianna!!


----------



## sarah0108

Well done Arianna!


----------



## rjb

14lbs 13oz-77th%
24 3/4"-83rd%


----------



## Leah_xx

Gracelynn is 18lbs 8oz at 6 months old
find out what she weighs next week. Thats what she weighed when we left the hospital and she goes next week now instead of this week for her 6 month appt and wic appt


----------



## somegirl

Ava is 3months today and weighs 8lbs 11oz =]


----------



## alysedelovely

Tegan weighs 15 lbs 1 oz and is 6.5 months


----------



## 20andpregnant

Weighed today at 8lbs 6oz :D He's also 2 months today :)


----------



## sarah0108

i think i have the most by massive baby :rofl:


----------



## Srrme

11 1/2 pounds.


----------



## AirForceWife7

Brenna had her check-up a week ago ... At 3 months & 5 days, she weighed 13. 13 lbs ... my little porker :haha:


----------



## flutterbywing

My baby is getting big :( 16lb15 at 10 months (practically)


----------



## sarah0108

Wow Noahs gained loads hanna, he still looks tiddly in your pictures though!

we need to see you all soon :lol:


----------



## amygwen

Kenny weighs 21lb4oz at 10m6d :)


----------



## bumpy_j

at 7wks (last tuesday) joel weighed in at 12lb 3ozs


----------



## lizardbreath

I find out what Kit Kat weighs tomorrow Im guessing 11 pounds 8 ounces around there shes a Chunker


----------



## Leah_xx

Gracelynn s 19lbs 10oz at 6 months


----------



## mayb_baby

Michael was 12lb 2oz at 15weeks ;)


----------



## lb

11lb 9oz at 9 weeks and 1 day!


----------



## lizardbreath

Kit Kat weighs 11pounds 4 ounces at 6 weeks


----------



## Burchy314

I will be finding out what Jayden weighs on the 27th of this month and she will be 19 weeks and 5 days then and I think she will be around 12lbs 9oz if she stays on the same track she has been on so basically 13 lbs at 20 weeks if I am correct. I guess I will have to wait and see of course lol.


----------



## 08marchbean

20lb 11oz at 13.5 months.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Lyrik is 19lbs 5oz at 9.5 months
and 30inches long :)


----------



## annawrigley

Had Noah weighed & measured today at 13.5 months
He weighs 28lbs - 98.5th centile
And he's 79.5cm tall - Around 83rd centile

She told me he should be having only 3 meals a day, no snacks. Anyone else been told this or is she trying to put him on a diet? :growlmad:


----------



## annawrigley

Had Noah weighed & measured today at 13.5 months
He weighs 28lbs - 98.5th centile
And he's 79.5cm tall - Around 83rd centile

She told me he should be having only 3 meals a day, no snacks. Anyone else been told this or is she trying to put him on a diet? :growlmad:


----------



## sarah0108

I give 3 meals and snacks ;) AND milk/bottles


----------



## x__amour

I have a question for you lovely mommies with the older babies. I'm not exactly sure why I was thinking this but obviously our babies get heavier. Do you really feel the difference? Like is it hard to carry them? Or do you just not notice it? Sorry if that doesn't make sense at all. :lol:


----------



## AriannasMama

Big boy! Dunno, I thought from the time they start solids they are only supposed to have 3 meals? (obviously a bottle in between while they are still under 1)


----------



## annawrigley

x__amour said:


> I have a question for you lovely mommies with the older babies. I'm not exactly sure why I was thinking this but obviously our babies get heavier. Do you really feel the difference? Like is it hard to carry them? Or do you just not notice it? Sorry if that doesn't make sense at all. :lol:

Oh yeah you feel it lol :rofl: I can barely carry Noah, i have no idea what im gonna do when he's like 2 if i need to pick him up!! He's a quarter of my weight!


----------



## scq09

Amelia is 16.11 at 9 months


----------



## Burchy314

x__amour said:


> I have a question for you lovely mommies with the older babies. I'm not exactly sure why I was thinking this but obviously our babies get heavier. Do you really feel the difference? Like is it hard to carry them? Or do you just not notice it? Sorry if that doesn't make sense at all. :lol:

I was thinking this too!! I am a really weak person so I have a feeling once she gets 1 I will barely be able to pick her up. I will have to go start lifting weights I gues :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

i dont notice the heaviness because you get used to it :lol: tbh my two are practically the same weight now, give or take 3lb :lol: and Harriets not exactly gaining anything :haha:


----------



## JoJo16

noah is taller than alice lol. and 6lb heavier lol!! i didnt really feel the difference because she gains slowly.


----------



## JoJo16

oh yea and anna, Alice still has snacks :S sometimes a mid morning one if shes up early and an afternoon one and she robs whatever im eating lol. ive never heard they shouldnt have snacks. my niece is nearly 2 she still does :S


----------



## sarah0108

H still has a night time bottle :dohh:


----------



## JoJo16

my nephew is 4 and he still has milk at bedtime! just not from a bottle lol


----------



## annawrigley

Yeah i found the snacks thing weird cos at both his nurseries and al the ones I've been to look round, they all have 2 'snack times' a day. Can't be that bad! He's been on 99th centile for ages tho so its not like I've suddenly started overfeeding him, he's just big :dohh:


----------



## JoJo16

they would soon be moaning if you stopped and he wasnt putting enough weight on!


----------



## 08marchbean

i was told my LO should be having 3 meals and 2 snacks :wacko: theres no way she would go in between meals without snacks! she gets soo grumpy when shes hungry. my nursery also has 2 snack times a day. :shrug:

i would just keep doing what your doing. if he needs snacks i wouldnt stop them!


----------



## Kians_Mummy

My son weighs 15lb 5oz now :)


----------



## sarah0108

Kians_Mummy said:


> My son weighs 15lb 5oz now :)

Dont know if you noticed but your lbs and oz's are the wrong way round in your ticker :flower:
xx


----------



## sarah0108

Anna im sure at one of the classes my mum used to take my brother and sister to, they were told kids should be fed 'something' every 2 hours. Which works out about right i think :S x


----------



## Kians_Mummy

sarah0108 said:


> Kians_Mummy said:
> 
> 
> My son weighs 15lb 5oz now :)
> 
> Dont know if you noticed but your lbs and oz's are the wrong way round in your ticker :flower:
> xxClick to expand...

Eee I never noticed! Thank you for pointing it out :)


----------



## Leah_xx

Gracelynn is 20lbs 11oz at 6 months + 2 weeks


----------



## KaceysMummy

Kacey is 21lbs at 17 months :? xx


----------



## sarah0108

awww Max is that size at 10 months :haha: x


----------



## sarah0108

Kians_Mummy said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kians_Mummy said:
> 
> 
> My son weighs 15lb 5oz now :)
> 
> Dont know if you noticed but your lbs and oz's are the wrong way round in your ticker :flower:
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Eee I never noticed! Thank you for pointing it out :)Click to expand...

No problem :D!! x


----------



## Marlarky

12 lbs 8 oz @ 9 weeks old


----------



## leoniebabey

24lbs 3oz at 11 months
he's lost 2oz since 10 months though


----------



## sarah0108

yikes babies being weighed tomorrow!


----------



## sarah0108

Harriets gained almost 2lb in 2 months :shock: she has NEVER done that, kinda worried :wacko: shes HUGE haha 26lb14! (i tihnk it was )

Max is 21lb 3oz @ 10.5 months x


----------



## leoniebabey

sarah0108 said:


> Harriets gained almost 2lb in 2 months :shock: she has NEVER done that, kinda worried :wacko: shes HUGE haha 26lb14! (i tihnk it was )
> 
> Max is 21lb 3oz @ 10.5 months x

seems like she's definately had a growth spurt

LO lost 2oz and they ways he's eating atm seems as if he's just going to lose more


----------



## sarah0108

she lost some a coupl of months ago then only gained 4oz over 4 months i tihnk it was and now almost 2lbs!! x


----------



## leoniebabey

wowee deffo growth spurt! has she got taller ?


----------



## Burchy314

Today was Jayden's 4 month appointment even though she is almost 4 months and 3 weeks.

Anyways she was 11 pounds and 14 ounces. Which the 5th percintile
And she was 25 and 1/4 inches which is 75th percentile
And I forget her head circumfence but it was the 5th percentile

My baby girl is so tiny but yet so big to me!


----------



## rainbows_x

My chubster is 22lb 4oz at 8 months!


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Getting Amelia weighed on Tuesday, she was 18lb 15.5oz at 9 months, what do you reckon she'll be guys? :flow:


----------



## sarah0108

19lb 5.5oz Hannah :D

and Leonie, looking at her i reckon she has grown :thumbup: x


----------



## x__Hannah__x

I don't reckon she'll be that much last few months she's only put on about 8-9oz in a month I reckon about 19lb 9oz :smug:


----------



## bbyno1

21lbs


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Well.. Amelia's now 20lb 1oz at 10 months :shock: she normally only puts on 1/2 lb a month!


----------



## sarah0108

Hannah Max seemed to have a spurt when he hit 10 months too :thumbup: hes barely gained anything since (in like 3 weeks) x


----------



## JoJo16

i weighed alice today on the home scales and she was 22lb 5oz which means shes put on a lb in 2 months. im gona take her to the hv next month though and get it done properly :D


----------



## rainbows_x

22lb 9oz at 37 weeks :lol:


----------



## sarah0108

hehe bless her:cloud9: 

i think max has lost weight :wacko:


----------



## JoJo16

Alice is 23lb 1oz at 16 months :D she put on loads XD they also measured her and shes not grown in months lmao.


----------



## cabbagebaby

16 pounds 4 oz at 16weeks


----------



## AriannasMama

Just had her sit on the scale and it said 18lbs.


----------



## x__amour

16lbs, 8oz last night at the emergency care. Will have another weight for her 6 month appointment tomorrow. :flow:


----------



## Srrme

Around 14 pounds.


----------



## Leah_xx

Gracelynn is about 28lbs


----------



## AriannasMama

Leah_xx said:


> Gracelynn is about 28lbs

28lbs? :shock: are you sure? thats off the charts and the size of a 2 year old, lol. I thought she was only around 19 at her 6 month check up?


----------



## Hotbump

AriannasMama said:


> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> Gracelynn is about 28lbs
> 
> 28lbs? :shock: are you sure? thats off the charts and the size of a 2 year old, lol. I thought she was only around 19 at her 6 month check up?Click to expand...

i was thinking the same thing! but I thought i might sound rude or she might get offended maybe she meant 20lbs? :shrug:


----------



## x__amour

Aw, Krysty! That's a fabulous weight!!! :D


----------



## AriannasMama

Of course, I didn't mean it in a rude way at all!


----------



## oaklvr

Mine is 5 yrs 8 mos and weighs 39 lbs


----------



## oaklvr

Oh, and sorry, I just saw this was the teenage parent forum! Which I was when I had her but no longer.


----------



## MissMamma

15lb 4 at last weigh in at six months...


----------



## Srrme

x__amour said:


> Aw, Krysty! That's a fabulous weight!!! :D

Hehe, he's catching up! :happydance:


----------



## annawrigley

Leah_xx said:


> Gracelynn is about 28lbs

:saywhat: Noah is 28lbs at 14 months and on the 99th centile, are you sure she's that much? Was she weighed by a doctor, if so isnt she really overweight lol? Confused.com


----------



## rainbows_x

I was going to say the same thing, Ava is 22lb 9oz and she's almost on the 98th!


----------



## sarah0108

I think both of mine have lost weight! :/ i dont like it when they lose weight...


----------



## Hotbump

annawrigley said:


> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> Gracelynn is about 28lbs
> 
> :saywhat: Noah is 28lbs at 14 months and on the 99th centile, are you sure she's that much? Was she weighed by a doctor, if so isnt she really overweight lol? Confused.comClick to expand...

she did put in another thread that she was close to 30lbs so its not a typo


----------



## x__amour

6 month appointment today;
16lbs, 3oz and 26 inches.


----------



## Leah_xx

She is 27lbs 
Nope she isnt over weight.


----------



## x__amour

Leah_xx said:


> She is 27lbs
> Nope she isnt over weight.

Is she long? It does seem like a bit much, not saying it's bad! I just haven't heard of a 7 month old that's 27lbs. :flow:


----------



## AriannasMama

Is that just an estimate tho? Cause thats off the charts, well above 100%.


----------



## Leah_xx

she is 27.5 inches long


----------



## x__amour

Hmmm. :-k That's only 1½ inches longer than Tori. Sorry, I'm just confused. Was she weighed at the doctors?


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna is 26in and 18lbs and even thats up in the 86th % :shrug:


----------



## Leah_xx

Thats by my scale at home.


----------



## x__amour

Oooh, I think that's way, way, way off hon. That's like way off the charts. :flow:


----------



## Leah_xx

Her weight back in april was in the 95 percentile. She goes back in like July but has her neurologist appt next wednesday.


----------



## Leah_xx

I have a tubby baby. 
My scale must be off. but at her 6 month appt her weight was in the 95 percentile


----------



## AriannasMama

Yeah, home scales are always off, usually by around 5lbs. 22lbs would make much more sense for her age and length :haha:. Have her sit on the scale, maybe that would give you a different weight, I tried and it told me around 18lbs which makes more sense cause she was 15lbs even at her 6 month check up.


----------



## Leah_xx

Haha Yeah cari.
THanks for letting me know that tip.
Now it wont look like she is wayyy over weight.
I will have to check her weight when she wakes up. 
Haha.


----------



## annawrigley

Oooh thatd make sense, home scales can be way off. She wont be 27lbs, coming from someone with a mammoth toddler that weighs 1lb more! :lol:


----------



## rainbows_x

22lb 11oz today.


----------



## oaklvr

Leah_xx said:


> Haha Yeah cari.
> THanks for letting me know that tip.
> Now it wont look like she is wayyy over weight.
> I will have to check her weight when she wakes up.
> Haha.

Weigh yourself 2 times. See if you get the same weight as before. Then hold your daughter and step on the scale again. Then calculate the difference to see how much she weighs. Should be pretty accurate if your scale reads the same amount each time yourself steps on it alone, won't matter if it's adjusted improperly or not.


----------



## vinteenage

Finn had his 6 month appt today. He's 16lbs 1oz (25%ile) and 26 1/2" (4%ile). Exactly 10lbs over his birth weight!


----------



## Hotbump

jr is sick and doesnt eat much but he is 9 months and 18.8 lbs :(


----------



## AriannasMama

16lbs 10oz, 1 more pound and she'll have tripled her birth weight.


----------



## AriannasMama

vinteenage said:


> Finn had his 6 month appt today. He's 16lbs 1oz (25%ile) and 26 1/2" (4%ile). Exactly 10lbs over his birth weight!

Also yaay Finn. Hope his shots went fine.


----------



## leoniebabey

Lo is 25lbs 7oz at 1 year  !


----------



## Calsmommy

last week he was a whopping 22lbs at 7 months! :dohh: he is getting heavy lol


----------



## x__amour

16lbs, 2oz and 26 inches at WIC today. :flow:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Amelia was 20lb 2oz (70th percentile ish) & 77cm (98 percentile :O ) She's only but on about an oz in 3 weeks though :wacko:


----------



## sarah0108

Harriet is 2 tomorrow, and on her birthday last year she was about 22lb even. They'll be getting weighed next week and i reckon Max will be the same as what she was at 1 year :) x


----------



## MissMamma

eeek, what a grown up little lady! :shock: that came around quick!!!


----------



## sarah0108

i know :shock:!! i have TWO toddlers?!


----------



## _laura

Max was 19lbs roughly when we weighed him (we had scott weigh himself then again with Max and worked out the difference)


----------



## MissMamma

sarah0108 said:


> i know :shock:!! i have TWO toddlers?!

oh my god. how do you do it?? i cant cope with one, immobile, baby!


----------



## MadamRose

chloe was 17lbs 1oz at 32 weeks


----------



## RachelRae

I got a chunker! Jaxon weighs 17 pounds 14 ounces, :flower:

He's getting so big!

xx


----------



## vinteenage

_laura said:


> Max was 19lbs roughly when we weighed him (we had scott weigh himself then again with Max and worked out the difference)

He could eat Finn for a snack.


----------



## amygwen

Kenny is 22 lbs exactly at almost one year! :D


----------



## Rhio92

Got Connor weighed Friday, and he was 15 lb 10 (6 mnth 2 weeks old). He's little compared to everyone elses LOs :haha: However, he's gone from the 9th to the 25 percentile :shock:


----------



## _laura

vinteenage said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> Max was 19lbs roughly when we weighed him (we had scott weigh himself then again with Max and worked out the difference)
> 
> He could eat Finn for a snack.Click to expand...

Max eats everything! At baby club he did start trying to bite a little girls hand :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

^ :rofl: NOM hand ;)


----------



## _laura

sarah0108 said:


> ^ :rofl: NOM hand ;)

I found it hilarious! The other mum didn't. I mean Max doesn't have any teeth so it's not like it hurt


----------



## DazedConfused

Well I have giant mutant baby and he weighed 17lbs at 3 month check up and was 25 inches I think he's 99th centile or something like that :cry: I want a wee bubby


----------



## sarah0108

See im pretty relaxed when kids do that, its not like they know is it :haha: x


----------



## mummymunch

Emily was 16lb 14oz on thursday, shes 9 months


----------



## sarah0108

22lb4oz @ 1 year almost and 27lb at 2 :rofl: chunks


----------



## rjb

16lbs 12oz. sounds HUGE to me but it's not. Only 64th!


----------



## 112110

14lbs 5oz :cloud9:


----------



## kattsmiles

As of 2 weeks ago (5 and a half months) Caden was 14lbs, 6oz and 26 1/2 inches long. That puts him in the 25th percentile for weight and 50th for height. He's a peanut. Go figure he eats like a pig.


----------



## x__amour

Whoa! He is tiny!


----------



## Char.due.jan

My little man is 14lbs weighed him on the wii today, so will obviously not be that accurate


----------



## flutterbywing

Noah is 18lb1 as of today, :D Summer was 17lb13 a week older so very little in it :D he's just going to be very petite like his big sister :D


----------



## Burchy314

Today was her doctors appointment and Jayden was 25.5 inches long and 13 pounds 15 ounces so basically 14 pounds at 6 months and 4 days. My tiny peanut :)


----------



## x__amour

Aww, Tina! She's plumping up! Tori was 16lbs, 2oz and 26 inches at 6 months! :D
Glad she's gaining weight better! :hugs2:


----------



## Burchy314

Yeah she is. She is getting chubby :cloud9: She is in the 12% for weight I think??


----------



## vinteenage

Burchy314 said:


> Today was her doctors appointment and Jayden was 25.5 inches long and 13 pounds 15 ounces so basically 14 pounds at 6 months and 4 days. My tiny peanut :)

What percentage was she? That doesn't sound that small. Finn was 16lbs 1oz and 26.5 inches at 6 months. 45% for height, 25% for weight.


----------



## Burchy314

vinteenage said:


> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> Today was her doctors appointment and Jayden was 25.5 inches long and 13 pounds 15 ounces so basically 14 pounds at 6 months and 4 days. My tiny peanut :)
> 
> What percentage was she? That doesn't sound that small. Finn was *6lbs *1oz and 26.5 inches at 6 months. 45% for height, 25% for weight.Click to expand...

I think you meant 16lb??

And I think it was 12% for weight and 50% for height. I can't find the paper that it is written on.


----------



## vinteenage

haha yes, whoops!


----------



## Leah_xx

Gracelynn was 22lbs at 7 months
she is in the 95th and 97th percentile for weight and length
her head is in the 98th


----------



## JoJo16

Wow! Alice wasn't 22lb until 14months. 
Amazing how there all so different!


----------



## Leah_xx

^ Yes its amazing how different they all are


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna was 16lbs 10oz about 3 weeks ago, and a month before that she was only 15lbs so I'd guess she's around 17.5lbs now. She's growing fast :cloud9:


----------



## Sarah10

Jayden is now 24lb 1oz x


----------



## cabbagebaby

18lb at 21 weeks :)


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

14lbs 4oz :)


----------



## rockys-mumma

I weighed Alfie on the scales and he was 26lb! :shock:
I've not got him weighed for ages I was well shocked lol!


----------



## lizardbreath

Jaymee was weighted the other day and shes 27.7 and Kat just got pack for the Doctors and she 15.8 shes so chunky


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Amelia's 21lb 8oz at 11 and half months :)


----------



## Leah_xx

Gracelynn is 23lbs 3oz at 8.5 months
ALmost 4 times her birth weight


----------



## divershona

kaya's 24lb 3oz and she's 7 months tomorrow ... yikes she's a big girl!


----------



## vinteenage

divershona said:


> kaya's 24lb 3oz and she's 7 months tomorrow ... yikes she's a big girl!

Holy cow! Is she long?


----------



## divershona

yeah she is, she's in 9-12 month clothes just now and has been for 2 months and some of those are getting small on her now


----------



## sarah0108

I need to get max weighed, i noticed today wh was looking skinnier than normal :wacko: he was 22lb4 about 3 weeks ago


----------



## FayDanielle

Mia was weighed 2 days ago at 17lbs 7oz xx


----------



## Kians_Mummy

Kian now weighes 17lbs 11oz at 6 months and 2 days. That is almost 10lbs more than his birth weight! :O


----------



## cabbagebaby

Tylers 20.8lb At 5 months 1 week 5 days My Baby Whale !!!


----------



## sarah0108

Going to take them on wednesday but i guess max is 21lb


----------



## Mei190

Nathaniel is 20lbs at 7months-ish


----------



## unconditional

13lb1oz 2 weeks ago


----------



## emmylou92

hollie is 18lbs, at 5and half months and 73cm.


----------



## emmylou92

hollie was on 25th centile for 3 months then at 4 months jumped to 50th then jumped to 91st today....though HV says she not fat justa big long baby.


----------



## sarah0108

Bless her! She's a tall girl


----------



## bbyno1

At 11 months -22lb


----------



## Jellyt

Had Evelyn weighed last week. At 14m (almost) she is 21lb 9oz.


----------



## rainbows_x

25lb 1oz at 10 and a bit months.


----------



## sarah0108

CUTE babies!!!!

I failed at getting Max weighed!


----------



## cammy

4.2kgs I think thats 9lb 4oz


----------



## Strawberrymum

My LO is 10 kgs at 18 months hehe at last into the double digit


----------



## AirForceWife7

Brenna went to the doctor last week, her 6 month checkup, & weighed 16.5 lbs ... a pound less than she did at her previous visit .. ? :shrug:


----------



## flower94

23 lb 2oz


----------



## x__amour

Weighed Tori at the hospital this morning where Zach's mom works (L&D Nurse) she's 18lbs, 7oz. It's been pretty consistent the past few months, about a pound a month. :D Saw the little babies there though, and awww! BROODY! :lol:


----------



## rjb

17lbs 4oz!


----------



## ShelbyLee

At Shiah's 6month well baby she was 17lbs10oz =)


----------



## lily123

23lbs :)


----------



## sarah0108

We weighed Harriet on the scales today and it was like 28lbs but i dunno how accurate that is :lol: she was clothed aswell haha


----------



## Hotbump

Here where Im from they weigh the toddlers with clothes on :wacko:


----------



## annawrigley

Hotbump said:


> Here where Im from they weigh the toddlers with clothes on :wacko:

They do here past a year I think!


----------



## sarah0108

They weigh naked here until 2 :)


----------



## annawrigley

sarah0108 said:


> They weigh naked here until 2 :)

Oh they weighed Noah with clothes last time cos hes too fat for baby scales so she said he may as well just step on it lol


----------



## KiansMummy

Kian is 20lb14oz x


----------



## AriannasMama

17.5lbs @ 9 months, still a little peanut :)


----------



## AriannasMama

She was weighed at the hospital today and was 19lbs, I think her weight at her 9 month check up was inaccurate because they weighed her sitting down and she kept moving...sooo shes 19lbs now :)


----------



## MadamRose

Aww :D lovely weight, and i love her shoes in the picture :D


----------



## JoJo16

24lb at 18.5 months :D


----------



## sarah0108

Alice and Harriet sound so similar!


----------



## Leah_xx

Gracelynn was 23lbs 3 oz at the end of june
She goes back next week for her 9mnth check up


----------



## MadamRose

You get loads of check up's chloe hasnt seen her health visitor since her 8week check


----------



## Leah_xx

^Gracelynn saw hers last month bc she was sick
She saw her last at 6 months and wasnt supposed to see her until this 9 mnth check up
but she got sick in between


----------



## MadamRose

Arr ok i dont think i see mine until 1 - 1 &1//2 years. other than that we have to go and yet them weighted ourselves and just mark it in their baby red health books ourself no one even checks it


----------



## Leah_xx

Oh wow
Thats so different from here


----------



## leoniebabey

26lbs 15oz at 14 months :| eeek chubba!


----------



## kattsmiles

16lbs (15th percentile) exactly at his check up 2 weeks ago. He's also 27 inches (50% percentile). My lean machine.


----------



## AriannasMama

mummytochloe said:


> Arr ok i dont think i see mine until 1 - 1 &1//2 years. other than that we have to go and yet them weighted ourselves and just mark it in their baby red health books ourself no one even checks it

Odd. We have a check up at a few days old, then 2 weeks, then one month, then 2 months, 4 months, 6 months, 9 months, 1 year, then once a year from then on.


----------



## x__amour

Had a WIC appointment today! :D
18lbs, 12 1/2oz (68th%) and 26 3/8 inches long (28th%). :flow:


----------



## 112110

Shannon, she looks so much chunkier than that! :huh:


----------



## x__amour

HEY! :growlmad:
I'm just kidding. But she's actually... Pretty small. "Petite" the doctors say. She's just got her leg rolls. :winkwink:


----------



## 112110

D: CUTE CHUNK! I swear <3 
her cheeks are so cute and squeezable, gah guess I always get distracted by her cute face to notice the rest of her body and it's chunyness or lack of. :blush: iCreep.


----------



## x__amour

:haha: :hugs:


----------



## Burchy314

She gets weighed at WIC? They only did that for Jaydens first appointment and after that they said I don't even need to bring her, just come get the checks.


----------



## x__amour

Yeah, I have to bring her each time. Just to check her progress.


----------



## AriannasMama

Tina, Arianna has only been weighed 2x at WIC, once at her first appointment there and then at her 6 month appointment there, now when I go its either to get checks or to sit in a class and have them tell me how to feed her, lol.


----------



## rainbows_x

25lb 10oz.


----------



## Trying4ababy

Madison gets weighed at WIC each time. We talk to a registered dietitian every other month. I have to bring her to every appointment


----------



## JoJo16

sarah0108 said:


> Alice and Harriet sound so similar!

aww :D

how tall was harriet at 18months? x


----------



## 08marchbean

my petite little lady is 22lb t 16.5 months :)


----------



## sarah0108

JoJo16 said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> Alice and Harriet sound so similar!
> 
> aww :D
> 
> how tall was harriet at 18months? xClick to expand...

76cm LOL! She didnt grow from 11months, then from about 18/19 months she went to 79cm shes now roughly 83cm xx


----------



## JoJo16

Aww that's cute. Alice was 76 at 16 months then had a massive growth spurt and is now 81 so she will probably stay like that for ages lol x


----------



## sarah0108

aww bless her! I think Harriets grown recently aswell x


----------



## Leah_xx

Gracelynn is 23lbs 2oz. Lost a few oz but she is so mobile now.
She is 28inches long


----------



## vinteenage

Holy cow Leah what size clothing is she in? She sounds like a little ball!


----------



## Leah_xx

12mnth and 18mnth clothing


----------



## vinteenage

Whoa!


----------



## Leah_xx

Yeah whoa! is right


----------



## x__amour

Wow!


----------



## lauram_92

I actually have no idea how much he weighs :blush:


----------



## rainbows_x

Lean, Ava weight about that at her age too, she's on the 99th centile now and in 9-12 12-18, she has evened out alot though, now she's walking I think it's definitley evening out!


----------



## wishuwerehere

25lbs 5oz at 18 months


----------



## mummymunch

i got Emily weighed today and she is 18lb 1oz, shes 2 days over 11 months x


----------



## fairywings

At 36 months:

Amy is 31 pounds, and that is
at the 55th percentile for weight.

Amy is 39 inches, and that is
at the 84th percentile for height.

Another calculator: 

At 3 years and 6 months:

Amy is 31 pounds, and that is
at the 32nd percentile for weight

Amy is 39 inches, and that is
at the 63rd percentile for height. :shrug:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Fairywings - Which calculators did you use?


----------



## JoJo16

alice was actually 23lb 13oz so my scales were pretty accurate saying 24


----------



## 17thy

20lbs 5oz as of today @ 8 months 2 weeks 5 days


----------



## fairywings

x__Hannah__x said:


> Fairywings - Which calculators did you use?

I did look back at it and it was an American one? I am UK. But I just googled it and clicked on the first one as I misplaced her red book.


----------



## fairywings

Looked it up on a UK one :

height is 63th percentile
weight is 33th percentile


----------



## Leah_xx

Her weight is like the 85th percentile 
lenght is like 75th percentile


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna is 27.5 inches (36%)
and 19lbs (44%)

Soo, shes just below average, but like ALL MUSCLE, I swear her arms are defined lol.


----------



## we can't wait

My LO is 6 weeks and weighs 8lbs, 3oz. :D


----------



## fairywings

Leah_xx said:


> Her weight is like the 85th percentile
> lenght is like 75th percentile

Is that according to the red book? I would imagine her centile is higher for weight as she is very tall. She is 3 but in 4-5 yr old clothes. :D


----------



## casann

9lb 12 the little porker ...she was 9lb 10 days ago so 12oz in that time...impressive lol . God knows what Oscar is he feels huge now lol


----------



## MadamRose

casann said:


> 9lb 12 the little porker ...she was 9lb 10 days ago so 12oz in that time...impressive lol . God knows what Oscar is he feels huge now lol

thats what my DD was born at hardly ever see that weight on here :haha:


----------



## Leah_xx

fairywings said:


> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> Her weight is like the 85th percentile
> lenght is like 75th percentile
> 
> Is that according to the red book? I would imagine her centile is higher for weight as she is very tall. She is 3 but in 4-5 yr old clothes. :DClick to expand...

We dont have red books in the United states.
And it is going off the charts that the weight and height are put into


----------



## Kians_Mummy

At 7 months and 2 weeks Kian weighed 18lbs 11oz :)


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

My wee man was born at 9lb.8oz so was a big boy, he now weighs 26-27 pounds at nearly 27 months, is this about right? :/


----------



## fairywings

Leah_xx said:


> fairywings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> Her weight is like the 85th percentile
> lenght is like 75th percentile
> 
> Is that according to the red book? I would imagine her centile is higher for weight as she is very tall. She is 3 but in 4-5 yr old clothes. :DClick to expand...
> 
> We dont have red books in the United states.
> And it is going off the charts that the weight and height are put intoClick to expand...

Ahhh OK did not look where you was. Thanks. :D Whatever she is anyway she is healthy and happy :D


----------



## Leah_xx

^Yeppers :)
She is a happy healthy little girl


----------



## candicex

Ivy is back to her birth weight :happydance: and she gained like 100 grams? :)


----------



## 112110

9 months, 16lbs 3oz. :cloud9:


----------



## Burchy314

Around 8 months old she is 15.5lbs.


----------



## rileybaby

Riley was 7lb 15oz born, at 6 months 18lb.. And now at 12months is 22lb 14oz!


----------



## sarah0108

Harriet is 27lb10oz at 27 months


----------



## Bexxx

Isla weighs 9lb 8½ at 1 month
She was 8lb 12 when she was born


----------



## Mei190

9 months 21lbs for Nathaniel


----------



## msq

My daughter, Riley is 14 lbs 11 oz and she is 4 months old :)


----------



## vinteenage

At 9 months Finn is still quite the peanut baby at 27 1/4" long (25th percentile) and 17lbs 15oz (8th percentile).

He's well advanced in his milestones though which accounts for his 50th percentile head. ;)


----------



## Kians_Mummy

At 8.5 months Kian weighes 19lbs 15oz :)


----------



## Leah_xx

Gracelynn is 24lbs 7oz at 10.5 months(98th percentile)


----------



## Hotbump

jr at 12 months is 32" (97 percentile) and 20.2lbs (26 percentile) jovanni is 36" (75 percentile) and 22.6lbs (2? percentile)


----------



## candicex

Ivy weighs 8 pounds 4 ounces now :) She's such a little baby! :cloud9:


----------



## Mii

Myles weights 10lbs 8oz (or 11lbs now but thats how much he weighed a week ago at his 2 week check up :flower: )


----------



## kandbumpx

11lb at 11 weeks :)


----------



## kandbumpx

candicex said:


> Ivy weighs 8 pounds 4 ounces now :) She's such a little baby! :cloud9:

Aww bless her.. I just want to say your LO is gorgeous :)!


----------



## lizardbreath

Kat was weighed today she's now 18.3 pounds she's I'm the 90% she's my chunky monkey means she has gained almost 11 pound in 6 months


----------



## Bexxx

candicex said:


> Ivy weighs 8 pounds 4 ounces now :) She's such a little baby! :cloud9:

Wow!
Isla is 9lb 14oz :lol:


----------



## x__amour

Had Tori stand on our scale and about 18lbs at 41 weeks. She didn't want to stay still. :lol:


----------



## candicex

kandbumpx said:


> candicex said:
> 
> 
> Ivy weighs 8 pounds 4 ounces now :) She's such a little baby! :cloud9:
> 
> Aww bless her.. I just want to say your LO is gorgeous :)!Click to expand...

Aww thank you! Your LO is so cute! :)



Bexxx said:


> candicex said:
> 
> 
> Ivy weighs 8 pounds 4 ounces now :) She's such a little baby! :cloud9:
> 
> Wow!
> Isla is 9lb 14oz :lol:Click to expand...

Wow hehe! But then Ivy was sick so she lost a lot of weight, and she is just small in general she has such short legs and little bones lol I don't know how shes is going to get her 6 week jabs in the thigh, she has like no fat on her lol


----------



## mayb_baby

Michael is about 17-18lbs by my scales


----------



## Rachyroux

Layla was 6lb 6 and a half ounces when born.
At her 6 week check she was 9lbs 14 ounces 
she's now nearing 8 weeks, not sure what she weighs recently but will update.


----------



## kwilliams

my daughter is 3 and weighs 35 pounds


----------



## MillyBert

11lb 12oz at 4.5 months ( was 2 months early tho)


----------



## cabbagebaby

tylers 23 pounds at 7months 3 weeks :)


----------



## rockys-mumma

Alfie is 25lb and 84cm tall :) he was just shy of 18 months when u took him


----------



## lov3hat3

14lbs 7.5oz at 16 weeks <3


----------



## Bexxx

Isla was 10lb 5oz on Monday!


----------



## Shandra

17 lb 12 oz at his 2 month checkup :happydance:


----------



## vinteenage

Shandra said:


> 17 lb 12 oz at his 2 month checkup :happydance:

holy cow. thats huge!


----------



## Bexxx

Wow, I thought Isla was big for her age :haha:
I imagine she'll be 12lbs tops at 2 months!


----------



## cabbagebaby

vinteenage said:


> Shandra said:
> 
> 
> 17 lb 12 oz at his 2 month checkup :happydance:
> 
> holy cow. thats huge!Click to expand...

Agree :thumbup:


----------



## sarah0108

mine were 14lbs @ 14 weeks :haha:


----------



## casann

Amelie is 13lbs at 8 weeks :)


----------



## annawrigley

Haha yeah even Noah was 'only' 15lbs at 2 months!


----------



## sarah0108

max is 24lb2 at 15 months :)


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Lyla gets weighed properly tomorrow but i weighed her on my scales (not really accurate) and she came up 13lbs exactly, shes 15 weeks tomorrow x


----------



## Shannyxox

Riley is 8.13 and a half at 5weeks 2days :)


----------



## kimmy04

Kayden is 13 lbs at 10 weeks and in the 50th percentile


----------



## cammy

Alex is 13lbs 10oz at 16weeks


----------



## HellBunny

26lb at 13 months x


----------



## lovelylaura

Poppy is 9 lb 12 oz at 8 1/2 weeks :)


----------



## jay92

Sophie is 19lbs at 6 1/2 months 

x


----------



## rainbows_x

26lb 15oz at 12.5 months. x


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Got her weighed yestoday at 15 weeks she was 12lbs 6oz :)


----------



## x__amour

Might be a little off as she stood on the bathroom scale and I don't know how accurate that is but 19lbs at 10 months. :flow:


----------



## fightchick

lucas is 35.5 pounds, and is turning 3 in 2 weeeks.


----------



## Nervousmomtob

As of Friday when Riley was weighed at doctor she was 13lbs 5oz at 3 1/2 months


----------



## lov3hat3

At 17 weeks Jamiee was 15lbs 4oz :)


----------



## annawrigley

Weighed Noah on the scales this morning and he's 32lbs :shock: at 18 months x


----------



## sarah0108

I weighed Harriet on mine and shes still the same. 27lb10 :rofl:
Max is only 3.5lbs behind her.. :shock:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

As of last friday Christian-James is 9lbs 7oz he was 4 weeks 6 days :D


----------



## Burchy314

Jayden is 16.12.6 pounds and is 28 1/4 inches long.


----------



## krys

7 weeks old, 9lbs 13oz. Exactly three pounds more than she weighed at birth. :flower:


----------



## 08marchbean

23lb when she got weighed today at 18 months and 1 week


----------



## x__Hannah__x

I actually have no idea :shock:


----------



## HellBunny

I sat J on my own digital scales he was 26lb 1oz in the afternoon, he's 13 months x


----------



## Hotbump

this thread makes me depressed about my jovanni :cry:
jr is 20lbs exactly at 13 months he lost a pound or so because of that stupid virus that was making him throw up everything :(


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Lyla is 16 weeks today and weighs 12lbs 15oz :)


----------



## JadeBaby75

Jade is 19 lbs 10 oz!! She has the chunkiest thighs I have EVER seen on a baby. I love it!


----------



## Bexxx

Isla is 11lb 1oz at 9 weeks :)


----------



## cabbagebaby

weight at 35 weeeks is 24 pounds 2oz - 98 and a half pecentile
Length : 72cm - just above the 75 pecentile
Head Cicumfrance : 48 - jsut above the 99.6 pecentile :dohh: 
tyler has a big head !!


----------



## amygwen

Kenneth is 23lb 7oz and 30in long at 15.5 months! 50th percentile for both.


----------



## casann

Amelie weighs 14 lbs 7 ozs at 12 weeks and is 64 cm . 

hAVE nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo idea what Oscar weighs now lol x


----------



## x__amour

19.8lbs at 45+2 weeks.


----------



## AriannasMama

I've got no idea either :haha:. She hasn't been weighed since she was 9 months.


----------



## AndyyMay

16lb At 8 3/4 months old


----------



## x__amour

AriannasMama said:


> I've got no idea either :haha:. She hasn't been weighed since she was 9 months.

I just stand Tori on the bathroom scale. :haha:


----------



## Jezzabelle

we had lots of trouble with our son toby-philip...he was 6lb 10z at birth bit went down 2 5lb 10oz after when the midwife weighed him..he had bad acid reflux making him sick all the time...we was hospitalised many times...he now it 8 n half months and weight 17lb 6oz...hes classed as healthy...but he is quite tall and lean..mad xxxx:)


----------



## Julymom2be

Belle is a little over 2 months and she weighs 12lbs 6oz.


----------



## AriannasMama

x__amour said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> I've got no idea either :haha:. She hasn't been weighed since she was 9 months.
> 
> I just stand Tori on the bathroom scale. :haha:Click to expand...

Doesn't work for us, she moves too much lol. Can't even get her temp at the doctors without pinning her down :haha:


----------



## cammy

I'm pretty sure LO is close to 7kgs (15lbs 6oz) now. Growing soooo fast


----------



## AndyyMay

Jezzabelle said:


> we had lots of trouble with our son toby-philip...he was 6lb 10z at birth bit went down 2 5lb 10oz after when the midwife weighed him..he had bad acid reflux making him sick all the time...we was hospitalised many times...he now it 8 n half months and weight 17lb 6oz...hes classed as healthy...but he is quite tall and lean..mad xxxx:)

I know The feeling!
Amelia was born 7lb 2oz
And Went down To 7lb,then 6lb 14oz,
Took alot for her to gain weight as she had alot of trouble with reflux,And the doctors changing her milk to try help her reflux and gain weight,And medication to help stop her bring up every feed she was drinking,Was a Nightmare
one minute she had a feed...next thing she'd be screaming and her feed would be back out,then she'd want more coz she wasn't full

Amelia's V.long,She's got a really petite little body,So She doesn't quiet look as old as she is,and every one says she's small for her age,

But she is healthy and now her reflux has gone,And She's on meals aswell as milk now,Still Doesn't weigh loads:L

Hope is well with Toby's Reflux

xxx


----------



## Mii

Hey everyone! 
I just got Myles weight at 7weeks exactly and hes already 14lbs ! :shock: 
ps still dont have internet but am at a friends right now :)


----------



## _ck

Kayah is around 13 pounds now!


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

Anna is 7 ibs 10 oz at 4 days old


----------



## AndyyMay

My Bad!
Had Amelia Weighed yesterday She's 15lb 13oz And She's 9 months This Week:)
x


----------



## AriannasMama

20lbs even at almost a year.


----------



## cabbagebaby

i must have the sumo baby !! :rofl:


----------



## mayb_baby

At nearly 10months Michael weighs 18lbs


----------



## 112110

17lbs 8oz at almost 11 months.


----------



## krys

11lb 8oz yesterday, at 2 months 2 weeks and 3 days :)


----------



## Nov2010Momma

Lilly is 11 months and weighs probably 20.8 lbs.


----------



## cammy

alexander was weighed as 7.3kgs (16lbs 1oz) at 20 weeks.


----------



## cammy

just looke at some others and wow i must have one chubba bubba :S


----------



## vinteenage

Weighing at home Finn's pretty spot on at 20lbs. Im guessing he's around 28" long, but thats a total guess.


----------



## desilovescody

Cody Matthew is 18 lbs at 9 months :)


----------



## desilovescody

oh and hes 30 inches long xD


----------



## AriannasMama

Aw he's caught up well from being so little at birth! Do they know why he was small?


----------



## kattsmiles

Yesterday Caden was weighed in at 20.2lbs and 29inches. :thumbup:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

11lbs 3oz at 2 months :)


----------



## annawrigley

cammy said:


> alexander was weighed as 7.3kgs (16lbs 1oz) at 20 weeks.




cammy said:


> just looke at some others and wow i must have one chubba bubba :S

Noah was 20lb14oz at 20 weeks I wouldn't worry lol x


----------



## cabbagebaby

tyler weighs 25.4 pounds :)


----------



## Bexxx

12lb2oz at just about 3 months :)


----------



## emmylou92

Hollie is big I think, well she is deffo chunky compared to other babys I see that are slim, any ways at 8.5 months she was 22lbs 4oz


----------



## Tanara

_Shes 21.5lbs at 9 months + 4 days  (Shes also 31.8in" tall though lol)_


----------



## desilovescody

oops he actually got checked i guess i estimated too high xD hes 17 lbs exactly and 28 inches  he is 9 months and he was born 4 lbs 2 oz no one knows why they think IUGR


----------



## Lanna

1 week 1 day yesterday was weighed 8lbs 5oz ( was 7lbs 12oz at birth)


----------



## bbyno1

25lb


----------



## AriannasMama

desilovescody said:


> oops he actually got checked i guess i estimated too high xD hes 17 lbs exactly and 28 inches  he is 9 months and he was born 4 lbs 2 oz no one knows why they think IUGR

Oh ok, yeah Arianna was 5lbs 13oz at 40+5 but they never said anything about her size, guess she was just destined to be small :shrug:


----------



## mayb_baby

AriannasMama said:


> desilovescody said:
> 
> 
> oops he actually got checked i guess i estimated too high xD hes 17 lbs exactly and 28 inches  he is 9 months and he was born 4 lbs 2 oz no one knows why they think IUGR
> 
> Oh ok, yeah Arianna was 5lbs 13oz at 40+5 but they never said anything about her size, guess she was just destined to be small :shrug:Click to expand...

Michael was 7lb at 40+3 and now at nearly 10months is 18lb I think he is dead small


----------



## cammy

annawrigley said:


> cammy said:
> 
> 
> alexander was weighed as 7.3kgs (16lbs 1oz) at 20 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cammy said:
> 
> 
> just looke at some others and wow i must have one chubba bubba :SClick to expand...
> 
> Noah was 20lb14oz at 20 weeks I wouldn't worry lol xClick to expand...

thanks.

Alexander was a tiny baby he was 5lbs 10oz and now he is huge :S he definitely caught up quick


----------



## Leah_xx

Gracelynn is 26lbs 14oz at 13months.


----------



## sarah0108

According to my scales Harriet is 27.5lbs still and Max is about 26.25lbs!


----------



## misse04

Connie was 15.9lbs yesterday at 22 weeks :) Love watching her put on weight!x


----------



## kimmy04

Wow I have a big boy! 17 lbs at 19 weeks


----------



## x__amour

At one year; 21lbs, 4.8oz (55%) and 29 inches (48%).


----------



## 112110

A few weeks ago he was 18lbs.


----------



## Mii

Myles is between 18lbs -19lbs at 12 weeks :rofl: Yeaah hes my big boy :blush: :kiss:


----------



## Leah_xx

^ He is sooo cute!


----------



## MadamRose

21lbs 11 and 75cm at 13months


----------



## Burchy314

Well according to my scale in the bathroom she is 18 pounds at 11.5 months.


----------



## Leah_xx

Gracelynn is 28lbs 10oz now at 13.5months


----------



## x__amour

Burchy314 said:


> Well according to my scale in the bathroom she is 18 pounds at 11.5 months.

That's good! It sounds like she's catching up! :thumbup:


----------



## sarah0108

Aww Leah,Gracelynn is bigger than Harriet :haha:


----------



## AriannasMama

She was 20.5 or 20.8lbs when I took her to the Urgent Care for her ear infection but she was moving a lot so it could be more or less.


----------



## Leah_xx

sarah0108 said:


> Aww Leah,Gracelynn is bigger than Harriet :haha:

I know!! I just saw that :haha:


----------



## Becca xo

*Hayden was 16lbs 8oz at 20 weeks old. I am getting him weighed again tomorrow so will have a more accurate weight x*


----------



## sarah0108

:haha: bless her, i cant believe how old she is now!! Growing so quickly x


----------



## unconditional

Tiara is 16.5 lbs 26.5 inches long.. 
50 percentile for weight and height and 75th for head circumference :lol:


----------



## Leah_xx

sarah0108 said:


> :haha: bless her, i cant believe how old she is now!! Growing so quickly x

I know neither can i!! 
I cant believe how old your two are now!! :flower:


----------



## sarah0108

It's crazy isn't it!


----------



## Becca xo

*Got Hayden weighed today and he is now 17lbs 2oz at 5 months and 2 weeks old*


----------



## Leah_xx

Yes it is crazy!


----------



## vinteenage

At one year Finn's 20lbs 5oz (25%ile) and 29 1/2" (45%ile).


----------



## Desi's_lost

At her 12 month check up Syri was 30" (78% percentile) 25lbs 1.5 ounces (95%) and her head circumference was in the 93% xD so obviously she has a huge head. I forget the measurement though.


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

Anna got weighed yesterday at 8 weeks and is 11.4 ibs 23" she's in the 80th percentile for height will prob be semi tall like her momma!


----------



## MyVeryFirst

Oliver is 7 months, and weighs about 17 pounds! :thumbup:


----------



## AriannasMama

21.5lbs. She weighs the same as her 6 month cousin :haha:.


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Lyla had her 6 month check up today and weighs 14lbs 15oz :) and is 25th centile for weight and 50th for height and 75th for head circumfrence :wacko:


----------



## xgem27x

Approx...

Maxxie - 23.5 lbs 
Frazer - 22 lbs

They havent been weighed since 4 months old.... its quite nice to know their weights again, and know they are in the 25th centile for their adjusted age, and the 10th centile for their actual age, which I am very impressed with considering they were 2 months early and they are twins, 10th centile is pretty good!! :thumbup:


----------



## Ashleii15

Dallas is 9lbs at 2 weeks, 5 days.


----------



## flower94

Nevaeh is 24 pounds at almost 17 months :)


----------



## rileybaby

Riley is 25lb 5oz at almost 16 months


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

My little man is 28 pounds at 2 1/2 :thumbup: considering he was born so big he didnt stay that way lol x


----------



## amandakelley

Brayden is 26lbs,2oz right now! And he's 8 months old! He's super tall too, so that's where some of the weight is. We go to the doctor at the end of December for his 9 month check up and we'll see exactly how tall and how much he weighs then. =D He was 8lbs, 12oz when he was born.


----------



## 112110

18 lbs 10.5 oz. Wee little boy.


----------



## Srrme

17 pounds. Itty bitty. :)


----------



## Shanelley

Lily is 6pounds 6 ounces at 8days old. (she was 7pounds 11 ounces at birth but lost a lot of weight due to me not having enough breastmilk)


----------



## divershona

Kaya weighed 28 lbs (2 stone) and was 82cm tall at her one year check up on thursday, she's in the 99th percentile for height and weight!!!!!!!


----------



## amygwen

Kenneth weighs a whopping 25lb8oz at 18 months (50th percentile) is 31 inches (30th percentile or something).


----------



## sarah0108

I might take Max next week because i have a feeling he might over take Harriet soon so i want to be nosey :rofl:


----------



## rainbows_x

No idea, she was 26lb 15oz at 12.5 months - 3 months ago, so my guess is alot!


----------



## Lanna

She's almost two months and she was weighed in at 11llbs 11 and a half ounces on tuesday :)


----------



## Bexxx

Hmm, no idea. She was last weight at 12weeks when she was 12oz 2 so I might take her tomorrow to get weighed.


----------



## holly2234

17lb 1oz at 9 months


----------



## Rhio92

19lb6 at 12 months :haha:
Connor's a little titch!


----------



## KiansMummy

23lb1oz at almost 16 months xx


----------



## FayDanielle

Mia was 21lbs on the dot yesterday at 15 months.
Damn shes tiny!


----------



## leoniebabey

2 stone at 1.5 years


----------



## LolaFrancesca

Isabella weighs 12lb 9oz at 19+6 :)


----------



## Leah_xx

Okay... Had an appointment for Gracelynn today and....
She weighs 29lbs 4oz :haha:


----------



## 112110

12month checkup 18lbs 10oz


----------



## sarah0108

I weighed them today, i duno how accurate this is haha


H: 88cm & 30lbs at 2 years, 7 months, 1 week 1 day
M : 82cm & 26lbs 12oz at 1 year 6months 2 weeks 4 days


----------



## AirForceWife7

19 lbs. 7 oz. at a year :) x


----------



## EllaAndLyla

7 months & 15lbs 6oz :)


----------



## vaniilla

21 lb at 14 months :flower:


----------



## mayb_baby

12Months 19lbs 7oz the 9.25 percentile and he is 79cm 91st percentile


----------



## AriannasMama

She was weighed a week ago and was 20.5lbs but she's been sick soo :shrug:


----------



## 112110

19lbs on 12.23


----------



## Shanelley

6 weeks 8 pds12oz:D


----------



## leoniebabey

around 2 stone, he's been stuck this weight for ages he seems to have grown taller but lost some chub!


----------



## mayb_baby

AirForceWife7 said:


> 19 lbs. 7 oz. at a year :) x

Aww their the same bless:cloud9: I was worried thinking he was tiny how long is Brenna? X


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

13 ibs 5 oz at 13 weeks!

x


----------



## we can't wait

LO was born in the 4th percentile... She is now in the 70th percentile at 17lbs 11oz at almost 7 months.
Her weight-for-length percentile is much lower, as LO is in the 80th for length. :cloud9:


----------



## sarah0108

Harriets 50th centile for weight and just above 9th for height haha short little chubber
max is 75th for weight and 50th for height


----------



## JadeBaby75

Jade is 20 lbs!! I cant remember the percentile of the top of my head, I think 80??


----------



## BunnyFace

Ellie is 21lbs and has been for the last few months or so.


----------



## Bexxx

Isla weighs 15lbs at 6 months...still hasn't doubled her birth weight lol.


----------



## emyandpotato

Rory is around 17lbs. He was only 6lbs at birth. Gone from 9th percentile to around the 75th :nope: Don't know where I'm going wrong, he only has milk and doesn't even drink that much of it :shrug:


----------



## Hotbump

emyandpotato said:


> Rory is around 17lbs. He was only 6lbs at birth. Gone from 9th percentile to around the 75th :nope: Don't know where I'm going wrong, he only has milk and doesn't even drink that much of it :shrug:

Your not doing anything wrong hun! Thats great! :hugs:


----------



## emyandpotato

Hotbump said:


> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> Rory is around 17lbs. He was only 6lbs at birth. Gone from 9th percentile to around the 75th :nope: Don't know where I'm going wrong, he only has milk and doesn't even drink that much of it :shrug:
> 
> Your not doing anything wrong hun! Thats great! :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm just worried that he weighs so much though! He isn't even a chubby baby to look at, I don't know where he's hiding all of his weight.


----------



## Hotbump

He is only 5 months hun :hugs: Once he starts being mobile they start to slowly gain weight but its completly normal for him to be in the 75% percentile


----------



## Bexxx

I think it's probably fine at his age. It would worrying if he had gone from 75th to 9th!


----------



## emyandpotato

Bexxx said:


> I think it's probably fine at his age. It would worrying if he had gone from 75th to 9th!

Surprised he hasn't, he's never eaten properly right from birth but has always gained like man :shrug: Oh well! I just worry cos obesity runs in the family on both sides. OH was overweight from as far back as he can remember, I don't want it for LO.


----------



## AriannasMama

Weighed her on our scale and she was 20.2lbs. Was 19.13lbs at her check up on the 9th so it's a good thing she's gaining weight back from being sick.


----------



## Kians_Mummy

At 13 months old Kian weighes 22.7lbs :)


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

Since switching to nutramigen Anna went from not gaining weight to skyrocketing the 90%tile!!! 

Much prefer a chubby happy bub over a teeny sickly one but sometimes I worry this is too much?

She's 15 weeks, so almost 4 months, and 14.5 ibs. ? She's 23.5in tall.. so her she's chunkier than she is long.. 

thoughts?


----------



## x__amour

This is by the bathroom scale but about 21lbs, 6oz. 
She hasn't gained any weight since her 12 month check up. :shrug:


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

vinteenage said:


> Totally normal. She'll get longer and thin out as she gets more mobile. Finn's chunkiest time was 3/4 months old.
> 
> ALMOST WEIGHT TWINS WITH TORI! haha. Home scale sale 21lbs 4oz. About a pound gained since his one year check up.

So relieved, thankyou. :hugs:


----------



## Melibu90

Hes 21lbs at a year :)


----------



## teen_mommy44

8lbs 10oz (3 weeks tomorrow)


----------



## Burchy314

Jayden is 19 pounds at 13 months.


----------



## youngmummy94

12.3lbs at 6 weeks.. He's huge.


----------



## beths baby

4.7 kilos which is about 10 pounds at 5 weeks


----------



## cabbagebaby

28.6 pounds at nearly a year and about 80 cm in height


----------



## mayb_baby

cabbagebaby said:


> 28.6 pounds at nearly a year and about 80 cm in height

Aww he is soo big compared to Michael at a year Michael was 19.7lbs and 79cms


----------



## amygwen

I weighed him yesterday and he weighed around 26lbs at 19 months.


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna is 30in or 76cm :haha:. Not sure how much she weighs right now, she lost weight from being sick so is being weighed again on the 19th.


----------



## sarah0108

Amy, Max and Kenneth sound about the same size :haha:


----------



## cabbagebaby

mayb_baby said:


> cabbagebaby said:
> 
> 
> 28.6 pounds at nearly a year and about 80 cm in height
> 
> Aww he is soo big compared to Michael at a year Michael was 19.7lbs and 79cmsClick to expand...

i know he's huge !! he use to be short and really chubby but he's thinning out now as he grows bigger


----------



## Desi's_lost

Syri had her 15 month check a little early. She's grown 2 inchs so 32in now (93%) and is about 28.5 lbs (98%) :shock: shes a huge bubba for sure!

Shes effectively in carters 24m clothing now


----------



## AriannasMama

22 lbs lol. Peanut


----------



## emmylou92

Hollie is 72 cm still in 9-12 month clothes and the baby grows are too big!!

She weight's 23lbs 9oz she was 22lb 4oz at about 36 weeks.


----------



## Rhio92

20lb 11 at nearly 15 months :haha: Little titch :cloud9:


----------



## mommie2be

Corey weighed 10 pounds at his 1 month check up. :)


----------



## sarah0108

Harriet got weighed at her check up, shes about 30lbs but was fully clothed and wouldnt stay on the scales lol


----------



## AriannasMama

Rhio92 said:


> 20lb 11 at nearly 15 months :haha: Little titch :cloud9:

Connor and Arianna are very similar in size. Both teeny beanies :haha:


----------



## emmylou92

My baby is big, though she dosen't look it!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Robyn's 12.5kg at 30 months. (27.6lbs i believe..)


----------



## x__amour

Forgot to update this the other day but Tori had her 15 month appointment!
21lbs, 4.5oz, 10th percentile. 30 inches, 40th percentile.


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna had her ear recheck and they weighed her....she's just shy of 22lbs now, about 21lbs 14.5oz


----------



## Bexxx

Isla is 17lb 2oz :D


----------



## vaniilla

lo is 22lb 5oz at 16 months :flower:


----------



## annabel2712

annabel; 8.5 lbs at 20 days c:


----------



## Hotbump

22.6 lbs at 18 months forgot to ask about jr's height :haha:
Jovanni weighed 24lbs 6oz at 35 months


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

My girly weighs about 8-8 and a half pounds now :D
My boy weighs 31 pounds last time i weighed him :D


----------



## 17thy

Em's 15 month checkup:

24lbs 6oz (she finally tripled her birth weight! well a couple more oz and she will)
31.5 inches


----------



## DizziSkittle

Leah is 5 llbs 9 oz at 4 weeks x


----------



## lizardbreath

Katherine was weighed today and came in at a Whopping 23.8 pounds and is 31.5 inches
Jaymee was also weighed today and shes 33 pounds and 36 Inches tall. 

Katherine is a Very big girl I was informed today


----------



## jemmie1994

Evie gone from 7 pound 2 to 8 pound 2 in a week chubby monkey!


----------



## cammy

at 9 months he was rouphly 9kgs (19lbs 12oz)


----------



## EllaAndLyla

9 months old and Lyla only weighs 16lbs 12oz so she is pretty small and just above the 9th percentile line. But we also found out she has allergies so hopefully after we cut out the wrong foods she will be gaining better :)

It's taken her 9 months to double her birth weight!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Paige is 13 months, and 21lbs


----------



## xxchloexx

She was weighed on monday when she was 2 weeks 2 days and she weighed 8 pond 6 oz.


----------



## bbyno1

Sophia is ten days old and weighs 6 lb 1


----------



## cabbagebaby

29 pounds at just over 13 months


----------



## snowfia

just over 9lbs at 6 weeks :D


----------



## X__Kimberly

Jayden had his 2 week check up

He weighs 6lbs:)


----------



## veganmama

15 days old, weighs 6pounds 3oz


----------



## leoniebabey

still 2 stone LOL! he's been this weight for months now he feels alot heavier but seems to weigh the same


----------



## leoniebabey

^ update on that he's 29lbs 9 and on the 91st line. 
He's gained about 4lbs since a year old but they said he's doing really well isn't gaining too much/too little


----------



## lalacrl

Jayden is 6 months and weights 16 pounds


----------



## LittlePeople

Teagan is 16lb 6.5oz at 9.5months :flower:


----------



## Mellie1988

Theo weighs 29lb at 2 years 4 months 
Grace weighs 30lbs at 4 years 4 months 

Lol, I think Theo will weigh more than Grace soon, he eats alot more than she does! 

X


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## X__Kimberly

One month checkup

6lbs 5 oz's :)


----------



## xxchloexx

one month check up .. 10lb :) my little girl is a little pudding!!


----------



## veganmama

one month check up

7lb 7oz

he gained a pound in a week, catching up from when he had a little brochiolitus


----------



## amygwen

He's 28lbs at 21 months.


----------



## BabyDuy

at 3 weeks my lil man was 9 ibs and 8 oz :)


----------



## AriannasMama

Took her in for a sick visit today and she's dropped 11oz, doctors aren't concerned as she's stayed roughly on the same growth curve, but shes now 21lbs.


----------



## Leah_xx

Gracelynn is 28lbs 12oz


----------



## tasha41

3 years old & 32lbs


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Little Lyla is 16lbs 14oz and on the 9th centile!

She's only put on about 2oz in just under a month!


----------



## we can't wait

LO is 18lbs, 15oz at nine months.
She is 29 inches long!


----------



## x__amour

Aww, she's taller than Tori! :haha:
My baby is teeny like mama... :blush:


----------



## we can't wait

Haha, aww. Aria is in the 95th percentile for height. She is super tall.


----------



## cabbagebaby

W: 29.8 Percentile 98-99.6
L: 81 Percentile 91
HC: 50 percentile 99.6

= HUGE baby lol


----------



## leoniebabey

^ wow he weighs practically the same as morgan!


----------



## cabbagebaby

Lol they said its normal for him though cause hes always been well above average for all the pecentiles


----------



## leoniebabey

yeah especially if he's on the higher ones for height ect. 
I dunno what morgan is for height cause they never measure him he's on the 91st for weight though


----------



## cabbagebaby

Just try doing a rough measurement yourself ive done it before now it would on be a cm or two of if you can hold him still long enough lol


----------



## Srrme

Elias is 21 pounds, 29 inches. :) Slowly catching up. I don't know how much Fenix weighs, but he's about 20-21 inches now.


----------



## JadeBaby75

Jade is 23lbs even and 29 inches! I hate that she is losing all her baby fat, its so cute. She hasn't gained anything since 9 months :(


----------



## leoniebabey

the last time i measured him he was around 80 cms i can't remember when that was though but i'll have to try again if i can get him to stay still lol!


----------



## Leah_xx

Gracelynn is 28lbs 12oz.


----------



## AirForceWife7

Brenna weighed in at 23 lbs. (not sure on ounces) today at the doctor :)


----------



## Hotbump

Jovanni is 24lbs 12oz at 3 yrs old he is catching up, slowly but he's getting there :dance: jr is 24lbs (i think)


----------



## 08marchbean

paige just had her 2yr check and was 25lb could b less tho coz she wouldnt stand still!


----------



## MyVeryFirst

My Little one is 10.5 months and is 18 pounds! :[ Time has gone by so fast it is awful! I remember when he was soo tiny! <3


----------



## snowfia

almost 10lbs at 9 weeks :)


----------



## X__Kimberly

7 weeks weighing 8 lbs 2 oz's. <3


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

11 weeks weighing 10lb 4 :flower: x


----------



## veganmama

10.5 lbs at 7 weeks.

he was born 6.1 lbs, boy is he growing up


----------



## EffyKat

I'm unsure of what my oldest weighs.
But my youngest weighed 7lb at birth, last monday he was 7lb 3 and this week he was 8lb 1 :D


----------



## jemmie1994

10ib 8oz at 7 weeks


----------



## Amber4

6lb 14oz. Last week she was 6lb 6oz. :flower:


----------



## vicky125

my daughter is almost 16 months old and weighs 26lbs
my son is 13days old and weighs 9lb 11oz (was born 10lb 8oz but lost 2lbs within the first 3 days)


----------



## beanzz

8lbs 3oz at birth.

9lbs 1oz at 2 weeks. 

Must be all the booby milk!


----------



## samisshort

beanzz said:


> 8lbs 3oz at birth.
> 
> 9lbs 1oz at 2 weeks.
> 
> Must be all the booby milk!

:haha: I agree it's the booby milk!

Alex gained 10 ounces in 3 days when my milk fully came in lol



Anyways, Alex was 6lbs 1oz at birth, went down to 5lbs 8oz five days ago and then two days ago he was 6lbs 2oz :)


----------



## BabyDuy

12 pounds at 7 weeks :) my little man is getting so big he was 7 ibs when he was born :)


----------



## Little_bump

Jasper is almost 16lbs at 3 months :) MASSIVE chunk of a baby :)


----------



## mommy2bee416

Dahmier is about 4 pounds 8 ounces now at 2 weeks. He's gained about a pound since his birth.


----------



## DizziSkittle

My girl weighs 8 llbs 2 oz at 10 weeks old :D x


----------



## bbyno1

Aliyah-28lbs
Sophia-7lb 13 at 7 weeks


----------



## cammy

Alexander is about 9.6kgs at 10.5 months.


----------



## cammy

Sorry, he is about 21lb 2oz.


----------



## x0xo.xo

birth - 7lb 4oz 
3 week checkup - 9lb 13oz
8 week check up - 14lb 5oz

Hes my little chunky monkey <3


----------



## 112110

20lbs still at 16 months


----------



## veganmama

11lbs at 8 weeks


----------



## 060509.x

6lbs at 3 days old!


----------



## X__Kimberly

8lbs 4ozs 2 months


----------



## jay004

4 pounds, 13 ounces @ 2 weeks.


----------



## X__Kimberly

One week later 

8lbs 11 oz's :)
He's 2 months and 2 weeks.


----------



## vicky125

11lb 6oz at 4 weeks 2 days :D


----------



## cammy

Alexander was 9.7kgs at 11 months, a few days ago

a.k.a. 21lbs 6oz


----------



## daydreamerx

finlays 19.6oz at 17 weeks - that was last week! such a big boy


----------



## beanzz

11lbs 2.5oz's at 5 weeks ... LOL what a chubba!!!


----------



## cammy

my little monkey is loosing so much weight since he started walking and getting so active. I will have to weigh him.


----------



## scaredmmy2b

9lbs 10.4ozz at 9 weeks


----------



## jemmie1994

13ib 9oz at 12 weeks :)


----------



## rhdr9193..x

7lb 15oz at 16 days! X


----------



## cammy

I weighed Alexander today an he has put a bit of the weight back on that he lost, must be all the extra food we have been giving him. He weighs 9.5kgs (20lbs15oz)) at 11 months and 1 week.


----------



## 060509.x

7lb 1oz at 19 days old!


----------



## jay004

5 pounds 15 oz @ 4 weeks =]


----------



## mommie2be

16 pounds, 5 ounces at 4 months. :)


----------



## xx_Holli_xx

16 pounds 12 oz at 4 months


----------



## 060509.x

7lb13oz at 26 days old! :)


----------



## trinaestella

15lb at nearly 16 weeks


----------



## Abby_

8lbs 7oz at 16 days! :dance:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Abby_ said:


> 8lbs 7oz at 16 days! :dance:

Did he lose weight at first? Just wondering...I think Devlin is just gonna be a big boy O.O at 5 days old we went to his doctor's appointment because he was in the nursery and he was 8lbs 7oz...born at 8lbs 3oz. But I am wondering if combi-feeding him stopped him from losing weight first and that's why.


----------



## Abby_

Miss_Quirky said:


> Abby_ said:
> 
> 
> 8lbs 7oz at 16 days! :dance:
> 
> Did he lose weight at first? Just wondering...I think Devlin is just gonna be a big boy O.O at 5 days old we went to his doctor's appointment because he was in the nursery and he was 8lbs 7oz...born at 8lbs 3oz. But I am wondering if combi-feeding him stopped him from losing weight first and that's why.Click to expand...

Dougie lost 8% at his first weigh in, then a few days later he hadn't lost or gained anything. So I started to feed him from both boobs and he put on weight. My midwife wanted me to express and feed him after he'd finished on the boob, but it was so much hassle that I didn't bother!


----------



## Amber4

8lb 14oz at 7 weeks :flower:


----------



## x0xo.xo

15lb 9oz at 3 month check up.. He hasnt gained almost any weight since his 2 month check up.... :/


----------



## CaptainMummy

22lbs 10oz at nearly 16 months. I think she looks heavier though!


----------



## vaniilla

he's now 11kg/ 24.2lb at 18 months & a half :flower:


----------



## rhdr9193..x

9lb 12oz at 5 weeks 2 days... Fatty x


----------



## SusannLynnn

19lbs at 11 months & 2 weeks. :thumbup:


----------



## Radiance

Justyce is 17 months and 30 pounds

Jack is almost 4 months and 20 pounds

:)


----------



## beanzz

Miss_Quirky said:


> Abby_ said:
> 
> 
> 8lbs 7oz at 16 days! :dance:
> 
> Did he lose weight at first? Just wondering...I think Devlin is just gonna be a big boy O.O at 5 days old we went to his doctor's appointment because he was in the nursery and he was 8lbs 7oz...born at 8lbs 3oz. But I am wondering if combi-feeding him stopped him from losing weight first and that's why.Click to expand...

I have big baby :) 

Oakley was born 8lbs 3oz.

He was 9lbs 1oz at his 2 week check up cos he lost no weight at all in the first week! & 11lbs 2.5oz at 5 weeks.

Now he's *13.5lbs* at *8 weeks.* :shock: LOL!


----------



## Radiance

beanzz said:


> Miss_Quirky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abby_ said:
> 
> 
> 8lbs 7oz at 16 days! :dance:
> 
> Did he lose weight at first? Just wondering...I think Devlin is just gonna be a big boy O.O at 5 days old we went to his doctor's appointment because he was in the nursery and he was 8lbs 7oz...born at 8lbs 3oz. But I am wondering if combi-feeding him stopped him from losing weight first and that's why.Click to expand...
> 
> I have big baby :)
> 
> Oakley was born 8lbs 3oz.
> 
> He was 9lbs 1oz at his 2 week check up cos he lost no weight at all in the first week! & 11lbs 2.5oz at 5 weeks.
> 
> Now he's *13.5lbs* at *8 weeks.* :shock: LOL!Click to expand...


My daughter was 9 pounds and I had my son at 37 weeks and he was 8 pounds 4 ounces

My daughter was I believe 22 pounds at 5 months - at a year (wearing 2t/3t) her weight slowed down finally! :) haha


----------



## Kians_Mummy

At 17.5 months old Kian weighes 25lbs 14oz :)


----------



## lizardbreath

Kat was weighed yesterday and she's 27.8 pounds lol she's a very big girl. For being not quite 15 months


----------



## ~RedLily~

LO is 24lbs at 22.5 months


----------



## veganmama

13lbs @ 3 months


----------



## 060509.x

9lbs 4oz at 6 weeks and 4 days old! :)


----------



## lovemybabaa

9lbs 4oz At Weighing :thumbup: Hes A Big Boy! Hehe


----------



## trinaestella

15lb last time we weighed her but not sure now, most probably either 19/20lb


----------



## JadeBaby75

Jade is 24 lbs and 4 oz at almost 15 months old!


----------



## x__Hannah__x

_Amelia was 27lb 1oz, 2 weeks at 22 months and Leah was 12lb 12.5oz, 2 weeks ago at 10 weeks  _


----------



## beanzz

Oakley is 14lbs 15.5oz at 12 weeks :p fatty &#10084;


----------



## veganmama

14lbs @ 4 monthsss


----------



## JadeBaby75

24lbs at 15 months :thumbup:


----------



## 060509.x

10lb10oz at 9 weeks and 4 days! She's getting so heavy but still only little!


----------



## _ck

17 lbs 10 oz @ 13 months


----------



## rhdr9193..x

11lb 12.5 oz at 10 weeks x


----------



## ashleypauline

my baby is soo chunky!! 13lbs 7.5ozs at 8 weeks!


----------



## samisshort

Alex was 12 lbs 13 oz at 11 weeks :)


----------



## Amber4

10lb 4oz at 13 weeks :flow:


----------



## ClairAye

9lb 14 1/2oz when he was last weighed on Tuesday, fatso :haha:


----------



## X__Kimberly

12 lbs 5 oz's at 4 months

He finally made into the growth chart after being behind Due to his weight at birth!


----------



## we can't wait

At her one year check-up, LO weighed 20lbs, 7oz. :)


----------



## rhdr9193..x

12lb 9.5oz at 11 weeks!!! I have a fat lil baba! X


----------



## Xjssc

My breastfed baby weighed 10 lbs 5 oz at 3 weeks (8 lbs 1 oz at birth). Little buddha xD


----------



## Mei190

9lb9oz at 14 days :thumbup:


----------



## ZombieQueen

Born at 7lbs 4ozs, 5 days later she weighs 7lbs 10ozs :thumbup: yay for breast milk!


----------



## zerolivia

Not exactly sure EXACTLY how much Cay weighs...I'll know the 5th at her 6 month checkup. But I'm pretty sure she weighs around 20 or 21 lbs!


----------



## Xjssc

My baby weighs 11 lbs 14 oz at 5 weeks and 5 days old :D


----------



## CaptainMummy

Lo is 17.5 months, she was 22lbs 10oz the other day :)


----------



## beanzz

Oakley is now 16lb2 at 14 weeks :shock:


----------



## SapphireCrush

She was 14 lbs last doctor appt on Jun 1st..
Who knows now lol! :)
I am going to guess 16.


----------



## Beccaxo

*22lbs 5.5oz at 12 months 2 weeks 5 days. *​


----------



## Victoriaaa

Rio was 12.2 a week ago at 11 weeks :)


----------



## babycakes16

my little one was 6lb 4oz when weighed at 5 days old


----------



## Amber4

10lb 11oz at 15 weeks :flower:


----------



## Abby_

15lbs 9oz at 11 weeks!


----------



## MarissaFaith

7lbs 11oz at 2 weeks :)


----------



## ClairAye

Dunno about now, but Jay was last weighed at 4 weeks & 6 days and was 10lb 7oz - 2lb 4oz up from his birth weight! :flower:


----------



## Ittybittyx

14lbs at 14 weeks. Such a big girl.


----------



## thefirstbaby

22 pounds 8 ounces at 8 mOnths old.


----------



## AriannasMama

22lbs 10oz at 21 months, haha. Tiny girl.


----------



## beanzz

17lbs at 16 weeks lololol


----------



## veganmama

16 pounds at 5 months


----------



## MarissaFaith

8 pounds 9 oz at 3 weeks :)


----------



## MUM0FTW0

8 pounds 13 ounces at 17 days:flower:

And my toddler is about 40-45 pounds....hes really tall for his age as well:kiss:


----------



## X__Kimberly

14 lb's 8 oz's at 5 months


----------



## ClairAye

11lb 14oz at 7 & 1/2 weeks :haha:
Up almost 4lb from his birth weight :shock:


----------



## LoLoKate

My son is 18lbs 9oz. at nearly 12 months!


----------



## kirsteen

about 10 pounds at 6 weeks 4 days x


----------



## Amber4

10lb 15oz at 17 weeks


----------



## MrsEngland

23 lbs at 18 months.


----------



## 060509.x

My tiny little baby has grown into such a chunk, hard to believe she was a tiny baby! Although she weighs less than I thought.
12lbs 5oz at 3 days away from being 15 weeks old. :haha:


----------



## MUM0FTW0

My DS is actually 41 pounds at 3 and a half

and my baby is now 10 pounds at 24 days old :wacko: he went from 8.13 to 10 pounds in ONE week....no longer my tiny guy :haha:


----------



## KeenPea

16 Pounds at 7 months . :baby:


----------

